# >>>> Official Doinker Thread........Doink On!!!<<<<



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

One more ;-)


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome to see the Doinkers performing at the highest level of archery accuracy.

Congrats to the Doinker Team.

Love them Doinkers


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Doinker A Bar mount:









Mixed with pieces of my tactical and a QD


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing like them for sure. Glad to see you guys doing so well


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

This is great news to see Doinker start this new thread. Doinker is the best when it to stablizers and great CS.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Love my Doinkers!! Started out as a Tactical and added 421 weights and a suppression mount. This is my current hunting set up.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Best stabs on the market!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Platinum Hunter gets a Monster Mule Deer!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Mark Hall on your Wyoming Antelope......Doink On!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

They are finally here.....Doinker Jerseys. Just go to www.doinker.com and click on the "Jersey" tab to the far right to place your order. 

It takes about four weeks before your order ships once it has been placed and confirmed.

For Team Doinker Sponsored shooters that wish to purchase a jersey, just contact the office and we will give you the proper link to do so.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweet looking shirts Erick


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet indeed!!


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Here's my contribution! Best improvement I've made in a while was to add the rear platinum hunter to balance my bow.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

My Z7 with the unity pack. 15" front 12" rear. I now have it balanced with 4oz out front and 10oz out back.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Halloween for Doinkerville!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you Erick., Happy Halloween to you and yours as well. As well as the rest of the AT community


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Great shooting this year Matt.....you deserve it!! Doink on!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Matt


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

my doinker mini dish helped me stay steady on a buck that i shot sunday morning up in Big Bear.......

have them on all my bows.....


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Robin Hall said:


> Great shooting this year Matt.....you deserve it!! Doink on!!
> 
> View attachment 1799746


Now that is some excellent news! Congrats Matt and Team Doinker


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Robin Hall said:


> Great shooting this year Matt.....you deserve it!! Doink on!!
> 
> View attachment 1799746


Matt and Nick Catron from Madrid Iowa are in Mexico City. Wish them Luck !!! 

Safe travels guys, make it home safe but kick some butt while you are there.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We honor all that have sacrificed everything for what we have today....Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Robin Hall said:


> We honor all that have sacrificed everything for what we have today....Happy Veterans Day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803286


:thumbs_up


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Doinker, good stuff and awesome people to boot!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker Shooter Jason Pringle took this great buck November 7th in Ohio with a Doinker Dish, with Mini 3 hole Weight Hub. Congrats on a great buck Jason......Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Stubbs and Danielle Brown from Great Britain on their amazing shooting this past week at the 2013 Para-World Archery Championships!!!!

John won: 
1 - Gold in Compound Men Open Individual
1 - Gold in Compound Men Open Team
1 - Silver in Compound Mixed Open Team

Danielle won:
1 - Silver in Compound Women Open Individual
1 - Silver in Compound Mixed Open Team


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to them both. Thats awesome


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is what the Doinker Shooter Jersey looks like when all done…..thanks for sharing Jason Pringle!

The Non-Sponsored Jerseys look very much the same with the D Stabilizer logo.

If your interested in getting some Doinker Gear, just go to the website and hit the "Jersey" tab to the top right.

Be stable, Hold strong…..Doink on!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

nhns4 said:


>



Very cool….Doink on!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Shooter shirts look awesome Erick


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker Pro-Shooter from Canada, Christopher Perkins takes a great looking buck with the Doinker Tactical. Congratulations Christopher…Doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Problem: 
Needed to keep production going non-stop through Thanksgiving this week…..but also wanted to give Doinker employees Thursday and Friday off since they have been working so hard to continue to get orders out to customers.

Answer: 
Install Portable Wi-Fi, Remote Pan and Tilt Cameras with audio and night vision next to the machines to monitor performance so the machines can run un-manned for 3 hours at a time. It's as easy as an App on the iPhone…..working like a charm and parts are coming out perfect!

Thank you technology, now all at Doinker get to enjoy the holiday as much as we can!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

My fatty's


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My 2013 hunting rig is now gone, but the EFDF was kept!
I will use it on all my hunting bows. Monday I'll be calling in my order for the target set up. 
Doink on.:darkbeer:


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice setup Karbon

I'll be ordering a set of platinums very soon


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Plats are what I'm ordering too.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Dinning room tables are not only great for Turkey dinners..... But also photo shoots for last minute product pics for catalog!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ is that a new unity package?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We just got the artwork for the Doinker and Precision Balance booth done and we go to print today, we are getting three sets made to travel all around the world this year so we hope to see you at a show!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The entire staff here at Doinkerville is proud to announce that a long time friend, Reo Wilde has joined Team Doinker!

Reo needs very little introduction ………he is not only a World Class Archer but a dedicated husband and father of two children.

Listed below is a brief list of Reo's amazing accomplishments:


Professional Achievements

2013 World Cup stage 3, Columbia 1st place
2013So-Cal Shoot out, California, 3rd place
2013 Gator Cup, Florida, 1st place
2013 World Cup stage 1, China, 3rd place
2013 Marked 3-D national championships, California, 3rd place
2013 Arizona Cup, Arizona, 2nd place
2013 World Archery Festival, Las Vegas, 1st place
2013 Indoor World Cup finals, Las Vegas, 3rd place
2013 Lancaster Classic, Lancaster, 2nd place
2013 European Shootout, Nimes France, 1st place

2012 Indoor World Cup stage 1, Singapore, 1st place
2012 Face to Face, Amsterdam, 1st place
2012 World Cup Finals, Japan, 2nd place
2012 Texas Shootout, 1st place
2012 So-Cal shootout, California, 1st place
2012 USA Archery Outdoor Nationals, Ohio, 1st place
2012 Hoyt World Open, Ohio, 1st place
2012 World Cup 3rd stage, Ogden, 1st place
2012 Nor’Easter, Massachusetts, 1st place
2012 World Cup 2nd stage, Turkey, 1st place
2012 Gator Cup, Florida, 1st place
2012 World Cup 1st Leg, China, 1st place
2012 NFAA Indoor, Kentucky, 2nd place
2012 Arizona Cup, Arizona, 1st place
2012 National Indoor Championships, New Mexico, 1st place
2012 Indoor World Cup, Finals, Las Vegas, 1st place
2012 World Indoor Championship, Las Vegas, 1st place
2012 Lancaster Classic, Pennsylvania, 1st place
2012 World Indoor Team Trials, Pennsylvania, 1st place


2011 Indoor World Cup, Stage 1, Singapore, 1st place
2011 World Cup Finals, Turkey 2nd place
2011 World Cup 4th Leg, China, 1st place
2011 So-cal shootout, California, 3rd place
2011 World Outdoor Championships, Italy, 3rd place
2011 Nor’Easter, Massachusetts, 1st place
2011 Big Sky Open, Colorado, 1st place
2011 Arizona Cup, Arizona, 2nd place
2011 NAA National Indoor Championships, New Mexico, 3rd place
2011 World Archery Festival, Las Vegas, 1st place
2011 Lancaster Classic, Pennsylvania, 1st place


2010 Idaho Open, Idaho, 2nd place
2010 Utah Open, UT, 2nd place
2010 Gator Cup, Florida, 1st place
2010 So-Cal Shoot-out, California, 1st place
2010 Big Sky, Colorado, 2nd place
2010 NFAA Classic, Yankton, 1st place
2010 World Cup 1st Leg, Croatia, 3rd place
2010 Texas Shootout 3rd place
2010 Louisville 1st place
2010 NAA Indoor Nationals 2nd place 
2010 Lancaster 1st place


2009 Lancaster Classic, Pennsylvania 2nd Place
2009 Lancaster Classic 1st 600 with 60xs
2009 World Archery Festival, Las Vegas 1st place
2009 NAA Indoor Nationals, Utah 3rd place
2009 Gold Cup, New Jersey, 3rd place
2009 World Outdoor Team Trials, Georgia 3rd place
2009 NFAA Field Nationals, Pennsylvania 2nd place
2009 NFAA Classic, South Dakota 1st place
2009 World Outdoor Championships, Korea 1st place
2009 Big Sky, Mesquite, NV 1st place
2009 Utah open 1st place

2008 Utah Open 2nd place
2008 US Open, Colorado 3rd place 
2008 Gold Cup Tournament, New Jersey 1st place 
2008 NFAA novelty shoot down, Connecticut 1st place
2008 NAA indoor nationals, Utah 2nd place 
2008 Lancaster Classic, Pennsylvania 1st place 
2008 Iowa Pro am, Iowa 3rd place 

2007 NAA Indoor National Championships, Utah- 1st place
2007 Gold Cup Tournament, New Jersey- 1st place
2007 Big Sky Open Tournament, Colorado-1st place
2007 World Championship Indoor Trial, Texas- 2nd place
2007 Lancaster Invitational Indoor Tournament, Pennsylvania- 2nd place
2007 Texas shootout tournament, Texas - 2nd place
2007 World outdoor team trials tournament, California- 2nd place

2006 Utah open tournament, Utah- 1st place
2006 Texas shoot out, Texas 1st place
2006 2nd leg of World Cup, Croatia 1st place
2006 World Cup Finals, Mexico 1st place
2006 3rd leg Of World Cup, El Salvador, 2nd place
2006 Idaho Open tournament, Idaho 2nd place
2006 NAA Indoor Nationals, Utah 2nd place
2006 Stan Open, Pennsylvania, 2nd place
2006 NAA outdoor Nationals, Colorado, 3rd place

2005 Idaho open, Idaho 1st place
2005 World Indoor Championships, Denmark 1st place
2005 World Indoor Team Trials, Texas 1st place
2005 NAA Indoor Nationals, Utah- 3rd place

2004 Idaho Open Tournament, Idaho 1st place
2004 Utah Open Tournament, Utah 1st place
2004 US Open Championships, Pennsylvania 1st place
2004 US outdoor Nationals, Pennsylvania, 2nd place
2004 NAA Indoor Nationals, Utah 2nd place
2004 NAA Field Nationals, Ohio 3rd place

2003 Utah Open Tournament, Utah 1st place
2003 World Indoor Championships, France 1st place
2003 NAA Indoor, Idaho 1st place
2003 Big Sky Open tournament, Colorado, 1st place
2003 World Archery Festival, Nevada 2nd place
2003 NFAA Indoor, Kentucky 2nd place
2003 World outdoor team trials, California 2nd place
2003 World Indoor team trials, Virginia, 3rd place


Team Achievements:


2013 World Cup Stage 3, Mens team, 2nd place

2012 World Cup Finals, Japan, Mixed team 1st place
2012 3rd Leg of World Cup, Ogden, Mens team 1st place
2012 2nd Leg of World Cup,Turkey, Mixed team 1st place
2012 2nd Leg of World Cup, Turkey, Mens team 1st place
2012 1st Leg of World Cup, China, Mixed team 2nd place
2012 1st Leg of World Cup, China, Mens team 1st place
2012 World Indoor Championship, Las Vegas, 1st place

2011 4th Leg of World Cup, China, Mens team 1st place
2011 3rd Leg of World Cup, Utah, Mens team 1st place
2011 World Outdoor Championships, Italy, Mens team 1st place
2011 2nd Leg of World Cup, Turkey, Mens team 1st place
2011 1st Leg of World Cup, Croatia, Mixed team 1st place
2011 1st Leg of World Cup, Croatia, Mens team 1st place

2010 4th Leg of World Cup, China, Mens team 3rd place
2010 4th Leg of World Cup, China, Mixed team 3rd place
2010 3rd Leg of World Cup, Utah, Mens team 1st place
2010 1st leg of World Cup, Croatia, Mens team 1st place
2010 1st Leg of World Cup, Croatia, Mixed team 3rd place

2009 1st Leg of World Cup, Dominican Republic Gold medal 1st place
2009 World Outdoor Championships, Korea Gold medal 1st place

2008 1st Leg of World Cup, Dominican Republic Gold medal 1st place

2007 World Indoor Championships, Turkey Gold medal 1st place
2007 World outdoor Championships, Germany Gold medal 1st place
2007 2nd Leg of World Cup, Italy Gold medal 1st place

2006 1st leg of World Cup, Croatia, Gold medal 1st place
2006 Fourth leg of World Cup, China Gold medal 1st place

2005 world Indoor Championship, Denmark, 1st place

2003 World Indoor Championships, France, 1st place
2003 World outdoor championships, New York 1st place



World Records:
3 x 144 Arr. FITA Round, Mens team, El Salvador, 4202
70m Round (3 x 72 Arr.), Mens team, Croatia, 2114
50m Round (3 x 72 Arr.), Mens team, Italy, 2130
24 Arr. Final Match (50m), Mens team, Italy, 239
50m Round (72 Arr.), Individual, Italy, 714
15 Arr. Elim. Match, Individual, Massachusetts, 150/10 


Personal Achievements:
First Archer ever to be athlete of the week twice, February 2012/May 2011
World Archery Athlete of the week, 15 February 2012
World Archery Athlete of the week, 17 May 2011
United States Olympic Committee (USOC) Athlete of the Year 2006
United States Olympic Committee athlete of the month October, 2006


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1827177
> 
> 
> The entire staff here at Doinkerville is proud to announce that a long time friend, Reo Wilde has joined Team Doinker!
> ...


Another stunning accomplishment for Reo. Teaming up with Doinker stabilizers.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker had a great past weekend at the IWC in Singapore with the Wilde Brothers grabbing the top 2 spots and our Ladies taking all three spots. Great shooting everyone, congratulations!!!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

How come my Big Bear buck isnt in a sweet poster like everyone else???? mini dish hunter baby.....LOL

sweet now i can get Reo's signature this year in vegas.....


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Steve Anderson is almost eye level with Reo and Reo is a step above him.

Congrats to all the shooters in Singapore


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

JHENS87 said:


> Steve Anderson is almost eye level with Reo and Reo is a step above him.
> 
> Congrats to all the shooters in Singapore



We were cracking up over this when we were putting it together……Steve is a GIANT!!!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> How come my Big Bear buck isnt in a sweet poster like everyone else???? mini dish hunter baby.....LOL
> 
> sweet now i can get Reo's signature this year in vegas.....


Send us a Pick with the stab and we will post it for you ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Another WIN for Team Doinker…….Congratulations Dave on some fine shooting in Germany! Doink On!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank You Doinker Fans for all your interest in our Hunting and Target products!

If you ever have any questions on how one of our products work and you just can't seem to find the answers on forums or through a Pro-Shop, just head over to the Doinker Forum and post your question. Either a Doinker Factory Tech will answer it or one of our Staff members…..even die hard Doinkers fans will be more than happy to help.

As it is right now there are tons of photos and different things posted already by other that just might help you out on your own 

Be Stable…..Hold Strong…..Doinker on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Ladies make the 2014 World Indoor Team in Women's Compound today…….Congratulations ladies on some fine shooting!!! Doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Reo Wilde made the 2014 World Indoor Team today…….Congratulations Reo on some fine shooting!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Long time Team Doinker Shooter from Denmark, Martin Damsbo takes GOLD at the 2013 Berlin Open in Germany this past weekend!! 
A great way to end the year…...congratulations Martin!!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice job again for the Doinker crew


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

It has been a crazy year for us at Doinker, it was even hard to make the time to put this catalog together but it's is finally done. Catalog will be going to print this week, but do to the holidays we won't have them until maybe the second week in January. We will post when we are able to send them out so just keep your eyes open for it and then give us a call.

We thank you for all the support in 2013 and look forward to an amazing year in 2014, also for all the Gun people out there……be on the look out for our new division "Doinker Armory" products to be release in 2014.

psssss………..we have a few more things that are up our sleeves in the works for Doinker Stabilizers in April ;-)

Have a very Merry Christmas form everyone at Doinkerville!!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

What's the price on the IBO rigs with the shorter back bar?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> What's the price on the IBO rigs with the shorter back bar?


The office is working on the price lists as we speak……graphics department was a head of the game ;-)


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ It's usually the other way around


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> What's the price on the IBO rigs with the shorter back bar?



They are both the same price @ $268.10 MSRP for everything listed.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

How soon can you order?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

My platinum set is due in tomorrow. I'm so stoked to try this set on my 3d rig this year.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Up for the Doinker Platinums.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> How soon can you order?


You can call the factory tomorrow and order, 661-948-7900. We are shipping them now


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Billy on a great looking Buck!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

It's that time of year again for the ATA show! If your an Archery Pro-Shop and want to get some great Doinker Hunting Stabilizers……this is your chance!

Buy 12 of the same Hunting Stabilizers (colors can be combined) and get 1 FREE.

Your not a current Doinker Dealer…..no worries! Placing a Show special order with 12 of the same Hunting Stabilizers will not only get you an additional 1 free but also qualify as your 1st order with us!!

Call to place your order @ (661) 948-7900
or Fax @ (661) 948-7933
or PM us here with your contact info and a sales person will contact you right away!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Erick, what setup is Reo using?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just got my 33" Platinum Hi-Mod. Well worth the price, no regrets.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Dado said:


> Erick, what setup is Reo using?


Reo is using the Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod system


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Robin Hall said:


> Reo is using the Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod system


Hope my platinums make me shoot half as good as Reo


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Doinker's Reo Wilde on taking 2nd place this past weekend at the Iowa Pro-Am!!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I have had the same A-Bomb Doinker stabilizer on my last 2 bows and I couldn't be happier! Love the product guys! I will always purchase from Doinker.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinkers Ladies Erika Jones, Sarah Lance & Crystal Gauvin take top three places at the 2014 Iowa Pr-Am this past weekend! Congratulations on some very fine shooting!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet!! Congrats to all


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

On it's way to the printers as we speak…..keep your eyes open at your local Pro-shop in a few weeks. Until then stop by the website or Facebook page to check them out.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought an adjustable v-bar mount from doinker a while ago, not the platinum but the 60$ one. And i was wondering if it's normal to have play? Because I can wiggle my sidebars quite a bit. I think this is because there are plastic washers in these, are these washers also available in metal? or could I just remove the washers entirely?


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Just want to say a big, big thank you to Wendy at Leven Industries. Called them today with an issue and was taken care very quickly. Top notch products with top notch customer service=customer for life! Thanks again Wendy, you guy's and gals are fantastic!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We were proud to be Master Sponsors of the European Archery Festival in Telford England last week. It was truly an amazing event as there were not only many archers from around the world but also many Archery manufactures showing what they had to offer at their booths. There was 859 archers shoot with over 1000 visitor tickets sold. There was also 41 countries represented and 42 exhibitor booths. We hope that these photos help draw a picture of how amazing this first time shoot was, for those who were not able to attend.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Erika Jones does it again with a great performance resulting in 1st place win at the European Archery Festival in Telford England! Congratulations Erika!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I sure wish AT had a "like" button......

Good job everyone.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Stop by the booth….say hi and enter to win!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Las Vegas World Archery Fesitival…..Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to be sponsors of this great event coming next week in Nimes France. Stop by the booth in the Archery Village to see what Doinker has in the 2014 lineup and to get any of your stabilizer questions answered by Doinker's Vice President Erick J. Hall.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We just noticed that we never posted these pics in our thread here.....so here are all the Pics from the 2014 Vegas shoot. We had a great time here not only seeing our awesome international Team Doinker shooters but also our loyal doinker fans and friends. 

It truly was an epic shoot with over 2,100 shooters attending.....the doinker booth was packed the entire time, a truly great time!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde for shooting great at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Nimes, France and taking the Silver in Individual & Gold in the Team event! Congratulations Reo on some very fine shooting.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to Doinker for giving us so many great options!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We were honored to be a Master Sponsor of this great World event in France! We hope for those who were not there that these photos help show how great this archery event was ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christie Colin, she shot great at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Nimes, France by not only taking home a Silver medal in the team event, but a Silver medal on the Individual as well. Great shooting Christie!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brady Ellison on his Bronze medal at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Nimes, France!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Pascale Lebecque on taking the Bronze medal at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Nimes, France!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Eric Griggs on his 2nd place win at the Ft. Benning, GA Realtree ASA Pro/Am..... Great Shooting! Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark for getting 2 medals at the World Indoor Archery Championships in Nimes, France. Stephan helped the team get a Silver medal and then he went on to take the Bronze medal in individuals defeating USA's Jesse Broadwater. Great shooting Stephan!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones for taking 2nd @ the Versus Shoot in Guadalajara Mexico a little over a week ago!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Matt Stutzman on your Gold and Eric Bennett on your Silver medals at the 2014 Arizona Cup![/FONT


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Reo Wilde on your 1st Place Win at the 2014 First Dakota Classic last weekend!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Nathan Brooks on your 3rd Place win at the 2014 Paris Texas ASA this past weekend!

Thank you BowJunky.com for the podium photo!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

NOW cant wait to see how Redding goes.....

Doink on Cali style....


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Mackenzie Brown & Brady Ellison on your Gold Medal in recurve mixed teams at the 1st stage of the 2014 World Cup in Shanghai China this past weekend!

The wind and rain was crazy bad there this past weekend so we are very proud of these two amazing archers for what they were able to accomplish as a team.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Doinker Pro- Gary Studt on your 3rd Place win at the Regions Shoot!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulation Doinker Ladies on some great shooting this past weekend at the 2014 Redding, Ca Western Trail Classic 3D Shoot!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker on some very fine shooting this past weekend at the 2014 Gator Cup in Florida! Doink On!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker on some great shooting last weekend at the 2nd Stage of the 2014 World Cup in Columbia! 

All of us at Doinkerville are super proud of you all!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker on some truly amazing shooting at the Field National Championships this past weekend!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Some up and comers to keep your eye on in the very near future! We would like to congradulate Stephan Hansen of Denmark for his Gold medal in Junior Compound and Domagoj Buden of Croatia for his Gold medal in Cadet Compound this past weekend! Shoot straight....Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Come on by and say hi if your planning on shooting!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on taking 1st place in the "Known 50" Class at the ASA this past weekend in London, KY


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Darrin Christenberry on his 1st Place Win this past weekend at the Regions Shoot!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Matt Stutzman on your 1st Place Win at the 2014 Endeavor Games in Oklahoma!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's John Stubbs sets NEW PARA WORLD RECORD this past weekend at the UK Masters that was held at Lilleshall National Sports Centre, beating the previous record off 700. 

Congratulations John on some very fine shooting!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Blakelee White on your success this tournament season.....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

From the entire team at Doinker, Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

If your attending the 2014 SoCal Showdown at the Olympic Training Center in Chula Vista California this weekend, be sure to stop by the Doinker booth to check out all the great stabilizer gear we have and also purchase a Reo Wilde signature T-Shirt!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker Recurve Ladies on some fine shooting this past weekend in the 2014 SoCal Showdown at the Chula Vista CA Training Center!








Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mens Recurve Team, you all shot great and we are very proud of your performance this past weekend at the SoCal Showdown!








Congratulations to team Doinker's Compound Ladies on some really great shooting this past weekend at the 2014 SoCal Showdown!








Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his Bronze medal this past weekend at the 2014 SoCal Showdown. 

This was not only the first public debut for the ALL NEW Doinker Hero Ultra Hi-Mod stabilizer system, but also the first time Reo ever had it on his bow. We are all very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Dave Cousins on your 2nd place win in Germany this past weekend!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Gladys Willems on your 2nd Place win at the Pro-Archery Series shoot this past weekend in Germany!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett and Matt Stutzman on helping set a new Para Team World Record in the Czech Republic at the Para World Ranking Tournament!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's Great!! Two great shooters and a ton of will. Congrats


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

>>> All Doinker Dealers <<

We are happy to announce we have cut our pricing on the popular Doinker Chubby Hunter down by 34% on average.....just in time for hunting season!

>>> On top of that we are also running a special on the Chubby Line!! Buy 12 of the same items and receive 1 additional FREE!!

If you are a Doinker Authorized Dealer or would like to become one and receive this new Discounted price......just give us a call direct! 
Doinker Factory (661) 948-7900

>>> For any Archery Pro-Shop wanting to carry the Doinker line of products, we wanted you to know that getting set up to buy direct is easy, there are no minimum buying requirements with the Doinker Line!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft from the UK makes front cover of Bow International Magazine's new July issue, as well as an inside article on Team Doinker's Danielle Brown titled ...."What she's doing now"!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A big Congratulations to Men's Team Doinker! Adam Ravenscroft takes 1st place and Liam Grimwood takes 2nd at the Archery GB National Series Stage 3 shoot.









Congratulations Ladies Team Doinker! Christie Ravenscroft took 1st place and Danielle Brown takes 4th at the Archery GB National Series Stage 3.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Freestyle Stabilizers under strict inspection before shipping out to their new owners.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

If your going to the ASA Classic this weekend in Cullman, AL.....stop by the Doinker-Precision Balance booth to say hi!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett on his U.S. National Championships 1st place win!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Blakelee Hendrix on your 2nd place win!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta and Dave Cousins on being awarded the Easton Award for the best performance in these three events!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Erika Jones on yet another great performance!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Robin Hall said:


> Congratulations Erika Jones on yet another great performance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009379


That's quite the accomplishment! Not to mention the girl can flat out shoot. Congrats to her and the rest of Team Doinker!!

I would say you guys rock but you would just stick a Doinker on it and it would just be a big thud!...LOL Greatest product on the market stabilizer wise


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We were honored to be a part of such an amazing World Class Archery Event this year, we are already looking forward to next year!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

More


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The end .....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Jeanna Allbritain takes 2nd place in Female-Pro at the 2014 IBO Worlds in NY! Congratulations!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Mike Cogar, and owner of The Bow Shop in Shinnston, WV takes 1st Place at the 2014 IBO World in NY.....and also gets 3rd place Shooter Of The Year! Congratulations!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Doinker's Chris Bell on some fine shooting this past weekend....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The long awaited Metric M4 thread PeeWee Doinker's are ready to ship! These were specifically designed to be used on your Shibuya Target sight, contact your local dealer today to get your set!

- M4 base thread with 8/32 thread on the weight side
- Includes Stainless Steel weight
- Sold in a set of two


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brady Ellison on his 1st place win at the 2014 World Cup Finals in Switzerland this past weekend!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

More Doinker wins? 

Whoda thunk it...... :wink:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Columbia on her 1st place win at the 2014 World Cup finals in Switzerland this past weekend!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones on her 2nd place win in Individual and her 1st place win in Mixed Teams at the 2014 World Cup Finals in Switzerland!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Want to see how effective Doinkers are on stabilizers?

go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVA9_hQBwNE&list=PLnGbQXzYstgEZirUDZho6DqhTvN3DpnNm and fast forward to 1:40:44 to see slow mo of how much vibration the Doinker takes out of Brady Ellisons shot


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 3rd place win at the 2014 World Cup Finals in Switzerland this past weekend!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulation to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft for his amazing performance at the 2014 GB National Series Final in England!









Congratulation to Team Doinker's Danielle Brown for her Silver Medal win at the 2014 GB National Series Final in England!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

I will also remember how everyone came together after this and how it united a countries spirit, this is what I liked to remember.....taking the good from bad.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

It was a sad day for sure. I watched it live on TV. I also will never forget. Very nice rememberance Erick


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to the entire team at Heavy Hitters Outdoors for harvesting some truly amazing animals! 

If hunting is your thing, stop by and check these guys out at http://www.heavyhittersoutdoors.com/ and also https://www.facebook.com/heavyhittersoutdoors

Keep up the great work guys....Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Cory Benge on taking this amazing Trophy Ibex! 

* Cory was using a short Carbon Fatty stabilizer


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Doinker's Wesley Gates on his Second Place Win....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's great performance last week at the 2014 PanAmerican Championship!

Here is how Team Doinker did:

Women Recurve Team:
Bronze Medal - USA
Khatuna Lorig & Mackenzie Brown

Men Recurve Team:
Silver Medal - USA
Sean McLaughlin & Daniel McLaughlin

Women Compound Team:
Gold Medal - Colombia
Sara Lopez, Maja Marcen & Alejandra Usquiano

Men Compound Para Individual: 
Gold Medal - USA
Matt Stutzman 
Silver Medal - USA
Eric Bennett 

Compound Mixed Team:
Gold Medal - Colombia 
Sara Lopez 

Women Compound Individual:
Gold Medal - Colombia
Alejandra Usquiano

Men Recurve Individual:
Silver Medal - USA
Sean McLaughlin

Women Recurve Individual:
Gold Medal - USA
Khatuna Lorig

Compound Mixed Open Team Para:
Gold Medal - USA
Matt Stutzman 
Bronze Medal - Canada 
Kevin Evans


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congrats to all the shooters. Bigger congrats to you Erick. Without you, none of this would be possible.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Shawnn Vincent for his dual silver medal win at his very first international event where he represented USA with his compound bow!


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Doink On!!!*



















Girlfriends first bow


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

buckwild13 said:


> View attachment 2081681
> View attachment 2081683
> View attachment 2081684
> Girlfriends first bow


Looks awesome.....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Veterans Day from the crew at Doinker! We thank all the brave men and women that helped make this country great!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't beat Doinkers. I'll be calling soon to order another platinum hunter, and to bug Erick


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brian Rusher on a great looking buck!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Darrin Christenberry on an amazing harvest!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brian Rusher of Indiana on another great harvest!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you from your friends at Doinkerville!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker's Luis Alvarez of Mexico on some truly amazing shooting this past weekend and taking three medals!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde and his beautiful family for the 1st place win at the 2014 Idaho Open this past weekend........Great way to start off the indoor shooting season!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

When will you guys post up the new 2015 products?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> When will you guys post up the new 2015 products?


We are almost done with the catalog......hoping to have them posted by Jan 1st ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Ladies Sarah Lance for her 1st place win, and Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd place win at the 2014 Midwest Open!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats. Sarah Lance has been on fire the last year or two


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins of USA on his 3rd Place at the 2014 Berlin Indoor Open in Germany this past weekend!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Robin Hall said:


> We are almost done with the catalog......hoping to have them posted by Jan 1st ;-)


Sweet, money burning hole in pocket


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Sweet, money burning hole in pocket


I know the feeling. I couldn't wait for the catalog so I ordered a few things last week. Can't wait


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

What would you guys say is your "softest" feeling bar for target shooting.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

acesup said:


> What would you guys say is your "softest" feeling bar for target shooting.


If soft is what you are after we need to try and break that or define it a little more. We will do this into to categories, stiffness in carbon rod and vibration dampening capabilities. 

-The Avancee is the Doinkers softest carbon as it uses our Standard Mod Carbon and it's small Outside Diameter of .640" allows it to flex just enough to help eliminate vibration.
The Avancee also has a 7/8" Doinker supreme to remove unwanted residual vibration. 

- The standard Elite uses the very same Standard Mod Carbon and has the same .640" Diameter. Now where these two stabs differ is the Vibration Dampening Properties. The Elite uses the larger 1 1/8" Diameter Doinker Supreme that will remove more vibration the the DS 7/8. This Doinker will also allow you to use a Gen 5 Doinker conversion for an even softer feeling.....wait there is more, the Elite also incorporates the 4" long built in Suppression Mount at the base which hold a weight in the center held buy drinkers at both sides. This suppression mount is designed to remove vibration and really does help.

I hope this has helped a little ;-)

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folkard of the UK on her 2nd Place at the 2014 Berlin Open!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Brian LuAllen on a great Indiana Buck!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a dandy of a buck!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas from the elves in Doinkerville!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy New Year from the team at Doinker......may 2015 be great for all!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones on her 2nd place win at the 2015 Iowa Pro-Am this past weekend!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 1st place win this past weekend at the 2015 Iowa Pro-Am......Great way to start the year off!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Andrea Jurod on a really great looking buck!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Something new for the soon to be released 2015 Line up......we know we are a little late on the release so thought we would give you a glimpse of whats to come. Here is a Patented Design that we never really pushed.......well it's back and better then ever. 

The Flex Doinker can be used so many different ways, same as with most of our Doinker Designs......Except the Flex Doinker works great at killing unwanted vibration on it's own, without the use of External weight. This is because the Flex Doinker has a weight molded inside the distal end of the Doinker.

Mount it to the end of any stabilizer that is Threaded 5/16-24. It will also except many different weights on the end as it is threaded 5/16-24 on the end as well.......or use a Doinker Adapter Screw and use and weights that are threaded 1/4-20.

Do you have unused stabilizer holes on your bow riser threaded 5/16-24? Add these directly to the bow riser and eliminate unwanted residual vibration.

Prices will be announced with the 2015 catalog that we are diligently working on around the clock to get completed and released.










If your a Bowhunter looking for a stabilizer that Truly Performs the way it is designed to.......the Flex Hunter is for you!

Weight in motion is energy being spent or dissipated, this leaves you with a smooth and vibration free, ultra quiet shot.

-Available in multiple lengths and color options.
-Includes Ultra Light Weight Carbon rod body with machined aluminum caps.
-A double Universal Steel weight is included.
-A Doinker Adapter Screw included.
-Doinker Thumb Spur hole on base of stabilizer
(Doinker Thumb Spur Sold Separate)

Prices to come soon with the release of the 2015 catalog.










Are you a bowhunter thats not crazy about a longer stabilizer and want to remove vibration from your bow? Then the Doinker Tri-Flex vibration killing stabilizer is for you!

You might find similar looking stabilizers on the market......but looks is all that may be similar! This stabilizer is not made out of some soft, cheap, injection molded plastic. It is molded from Doinker's Proprietary "ITP Material" Interrupted Transfer Polymer. This unique material kills unwanted vibration, add a weight to it and it works even better.

-Three individual Internal Steel Weighted Flex Doinkers
-5/16-24 threaded end for addition weights

Prices to come with the release of the 2015 catalog.....very very soon!


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got my Xcentric in yesterday and I put a Tactical on it, looks great!!! The balance is awesome as well.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

nando87 said:


> I just got my Xcentric in yesterday and I put a Tactical on it, looks great!!! The balance is awesome as well.


Great to hear your liking your new Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking forward to trying out the new Flex Hunter.

Hopefully it won't cost a bucket of cash.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice think on on end of my bars to go with supreme dampners


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a look at the ALL NEW Flex Hunter in the Camo option.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robin Hall said:


> Here is a look at the ALL NEW Flex Hunter in the Camo option.
> View attachment 2132917


Hey, what all lengths are the Flex Hunter going to be offered in? 6-8-10 in.?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Hey, what all lengths are the Flex Hunter going to be offered in? 6-8-10 in.?


Yes that is correct, 6", 8" & 10"


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Erick. Just got my bow how I want it, and you release these :wink:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great...as usual.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

JHENS87 said:


> Thanks Erick. Just got my bow how I want it, and you release these :wink:


Super sorry......we were going to wait for this until 2016, but we were just too excited ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> Looks great...as usual.



Thank you......we really hope everyone likes them as much as we do!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robin Hall said:


> Yes that is correct, 6", 8" & 10"


Much thanks. Will be getting a 8" or 10" and see if it works as good as it looks.

Have a release date on these?


----------



## kengunner (Jul 3, 2012)

Tag for later


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's my Xcentric with a Doinker Tactical


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Robin Hall said:


> Great to hear your liking your new Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System!


Question, is there an easy way to attach and detach the stabilizer? Or do I have to unscrew the allen bolt each time? Sorry if this is a dumb question, just takes more time than I'd like and requires a tool.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

nando87 said:


> Question, is there an easy way to attach and detach the stabilizer? Or do I have to unscrew the allen bolt each time? Sorry if this is a dumb question, just takes more time than I'd like and requires a tool.


There is a way to do it using an Eye-Bolt and QDC but honestly it's not as solid as just bolting it on.

Erick


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Not a problem, its not a big deal I was just curious. I'll stick to this set-up.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robin Hall said:


> Yes that is correct, 6", 8" & 10"


Hey I called today to find out when these are shipping and the lady told me there will only be a 6 & 8 in., she said "no 10 in.".


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Hey I called today to find out when these are shipping and the lady told me there will only be a 6 & 8 in., she said "no 10 in.".


Actually she just didn't know as we just last minute decided to do it this year.....so all the details are not to all the staff yet, but there is for sure going to be a 10" Model! In fact I just picked up three camo ones from the factory about an hour ago to take photos of ;-)

Erick Hall
Vice President
Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Bling!!!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robin Hall said:


> Actually she just didn't know as we just last minute decided to do it this year.....so all the details are not to all the staff yet, but there is for sure going to be a 10" Model! In fact I just picked up three camo ones from the factory about an hour ago to take photos of ;-)
> 
> Erick Hall
> Vice President
> Doinker


Oh ok thanks. Looking forward to these.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

any new freestyle stabilizers for 2015?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

acesup said:


> any new freestyle stabilizers for 2015?


Yes, the NEW Hero Doinker Stabilizer System will be available very soon.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on his 1st Place WIN at the 2015 Lancaster Classic Shoot! 

Christopher went head to head with Jesse Broadwater and came out victorious! 










A big Congratulations to Team Doinker's Danielle Reynolds of Arizona on her 1st Place WIN in Women's Pro Compound at the 2015 Lancaster Classic Shoot!!!! 










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas from Canada on his 1st Place WIN at the 2015 Lancaster Classic Shoot! Crispin received first place in Pro-Men's Olympic Recurve Class. 

Crispin was shooting the Doinker Estremo Stabilizer System with the Larger 1 1/8" Doinker Supremes and 421 Weight System.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Big congrats to all the shooters and Team Doinker. These types of shoots are so fun to watch but so hard on the nerves to shoot. Good thing they had Doinkers on to steady those nerves.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't miss out on one of the very finest Archery Tournaments in the World.....the Nimes, France Archery Tournament. We have been a proud sponsor of this event for many years now, this is the Indoor Event of the year that set the standard for true indoor archery entertainment!

Archers of all ages and archery styles will be competing from around the World to see who is the best. No matter if your new to shooting or a seasoned pro, this is a shoot you don't want to miss!

Love archery but don't want to compete......no worries. There is also a trade show with archery manufactures from around the World. There will be booths set up showcasing all the latest the archery industry has to offer archers. There is also plenty of spectator seating if you just want to watch the event take place while enjoying a snack from one of the food vendors there.

If you miss out on the first couple days of shooting.....be sure to not miss out on the final day of eliminations, where archers go Head to Head in a beautiful stadium like venue. Watch as the crowd pumps up the archers as the energy of the room grows.

If your unable to attend.....no worries, follow along with the team at www.WorldArchery.org to see rankings, photos and live feeds!

For more information of the event visit www.nimesarchery.com


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 2nd Place Win this past weekend at the Nimes, France Tournament!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could y'all please update your web-site, it's 2015.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Could y'all please update your web-site, it's 2015.


We are working on it....... We are a couple men down in the Graphics department right now so I am the only one doing it, I promise it's in the works everyday.

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you had your Doinker stabilizers a while, and from a lot of use the decals are scratched away or faded? Has your Doinker Supreme seen better days and is in need of a Tune Up?

Your in luck if you are attending the 2015 Las Vegas Tournament this next week as we will have two Doinker Technicians on hand to replace your Doinker decals and Tune up your Doinker Supremes!

It gets better.......it's all 100% free of charge, we just wanted to thank all of our loyal customers world wide for their support in our products for so many years.

We look forward to seeing you in Las Vegas next week, our booth is located near the Lancaster Archery Supply trailer......see you then!

To all Team Doinker Staff Shooters, please stop by the booth in Las Vegas to get your photo taken with your bow in front of the Doinker Back Drop so we can use the photos for future Press Releases!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett on a great Mule Deer harvest!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is the catalog....hope all you Doinker fans enjoy!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

more


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

What about the individual Flex Doinker's from post 207? I want a 8" Flex Hunter and 2 Flex Doinkers for the riser (1 top & 1 bottom).


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I just ordered a 12/10 Unity package for my new Bear Arena, man these are tough to find. Neither of the Archery shops I frequent could find them. I finally Googled them and found a dealer that had them so I got them ordered. I am hoping to shoot a lot of the IBO shoots, particularly the triple crown and the Worlds in E-Ville.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> What about the individual Flex Doinker's from post 207? I want a 8" Flex Hunter and 2 Flex Doinkers for the riser (1 top & 1 bottom).


The Flex Doinker is on the Doinkers page in the front.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Robin Hall said:


> The Flex Doinker is on the Doinkers page in the front.


I see it now. Much thanks. Hope these will be available soon.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

If your heading to the Las Vegas Shoot this week, be sure to stop by the Doinker & Precision Balance booth to enter in the raffle for a new PB set up!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you going to the Las Vegas shoot this week? If so be sure to stop by the booth and enter in the Raffle everyday for a chance to win some awesome Doinker Stabilizers!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Any idea on the timing of availability on the Flex Hunters?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

2015 Doinker Catalog is available on their website and Facebook page. 


Do we know when prices will be announced?


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Can anyone help me identify what doinker model this front stab is? I PM'd Robin but deleted his response by accident. Thanks!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like an older A Bomb Supreme Field Stabilizer


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

When are the Flex Hunters going to be distributed?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> When are the Flex Hunters going to be distributed?


A little birdie told me they are hoping for end of february for shipping


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> A little birdie told me they are hoping for end of february for shipping


Well that's not bad as I'd like to try one for a bow I just ordered and will not see for probably 4 weeks.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on his amazing Championship Win at the 2015 Las Vegas Shoot, in Men's Pro Freestyle Compound division!

Alex was on a dream and path for the next Olympics shooting a recurve bow and performing amazing. Then in May 2014 he broke his finger and had to put the Olympic recurve down and pick up the compound bow due to his injury. Well it seems it was a blessing in disguised as he has now just gone head to head with the very best compound archers in the world and came out victorious.

Keep your eye open for this 20 year old archer.......we are sure to see more of him on the podium in the future to come!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Team Doinker on your great shooting at the 2015 Indoor Archery World Cup in Las Vegas this past weekend!

- Stephan Hansen of Denmark won Silver in Men's Compound
- Erika Jones of USA took the Gold in Women's Compound
- Crystal Gauvin of USA won the Silver in Women's Compound


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Columbia on her 2nd Place Win in Women's Freestyle Unlimited Championship at the 2015 Las Vegas Shoot!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance of the USA on her 3rd Place Win in Women's Freestyle Unlimited Championship at the 2015 Las Vegas Shoot!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khatuna Lorig of the USA on her 3rd Place Win in Women's Recurve Championship at the 2015 Las Vegas Shoot!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

just received my EDS11 for my new hunter class 3D rig, and damn that's a nice piece of kit.

the DS1s and adapter screws also turned up from Alt earlier this week so I have converted my Estremos over - makes it a lot more practical to get 12oz on the side rod. looking forward to comparing them head to head with my normal Fattys tomorrow, I do love the feel of the Fattys but I'm trying to cut down the sail area a bit for shooting in gusty conditions.

only problem now is I need some more 421s... the postage is a bomb.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, the official result is that Estremos with DS1s and 421 weights are the bomb. they feel much better on my Matrix than with the 7/8" Doinkers, and the weight stack is a workable length.

solved the weight problem too... friendly machinist is making me some 8oz solid weights out of 316 stainless. all of my rigs run 10-14oz on the back so this means one big weight and one or two 421 discs at most. less grub screws required, too.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

caspian said:


> OK, the official result is that Estremos with DS1s and 421 weights are the bomb. they feel much better on my Matrix than with the 7/8" Doinkers, and the weight stack is a workable length.
> 
> solved the weight problem too... friendly machinist is making me some 8oz solid weights out of 316 stainless. all of my rigs run 10-14oz on the back so this means one big weight and one or two 421 discs at most. less grub screws required, too.



Awesome…..thank you for the feed back! But you know what they say……it doesn't exist if there is no photos ;-)

Please share what your rig looks like ……Doink On ;-)


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

sure, here she is wearing the Estremos. Matrix G3 28"/60, looks backed off a lot due to a cam swap from #3 to #2 on the original limbs. Estremos with DS1s on a PF-AOSM mount (absolutely bulletproof), Shibuya CPX-520 (with Pee Wee Doinkers in metric ), Beiter 29mm 4x and Beiter launcher. stock Airshox and the string stop chucked in the bin where it should be. click the pic for big version if so desired.




I'm really glad I made friends with the Estremos now, they are so much easier to shoot in gusty wind, and they feel just like the Fattys, which is about the highest compliment I can give in a stabiliser.

The Estremos felt comfortable on my Apex 8 with the 7/8" Doinkers, but I have that set up as a dedicated indoor bow, so I can swap the Fattys over to it and enjoy both now.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

weight problem fixed...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

and here they are on a 12" Fatty. hmm.... :set1_thinking:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats a lot of weight!!!!!!!



caspian said:


> and here they are on a 12" Fatty. hmm.... :set1_thinking:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on his great shooting last weekend and coming home with 2nd place at the 2015 European Indoor Championships!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo of Denmark on setting a NEW DANISH RECORD today in qualifications at the Region Championships with his new Doinker Hero Stabilizer System!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on being the 4th annual ABB Indoor Shootoff Champion!


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Robin Hall said:


> Thats a lot of weight!!!!!!!


Erick's right.

If you're using a single back bar, then you might want to switch to a V-bar with two back-bars to avoid the unruliness of a bar that long near your torso. Reo doesn't even use that much weight.


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

I sent a message to you Robin , regarding shirts? Any chance of getting one? I don't see any available anywhere.. Not a shooter shirt,just a T shirt..


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

T shirts are comfy. The shooter shirts are gorgeous!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

My T shirts are a couple years old however


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> My T shirts are a couple years old however


Right.. It would be nice if I could buy one from Doinker,but can't seem to get an answer from them.. Perhaps I should just call...


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

They are swamped. I know Erick(Robin) is working 3rd shift to help get parts machined out. Best bet is to give them a call if you need an answer quick


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

With them, always best to call. Then, you will get to talk to one of if not both of, the sweetest ladies you ever will come across. Wendy an Katie


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to be a part of such a great new Action Packed Archery Tournament, Bow Crazy Challenge.........Endurance Archery!!
Don't miss out on the fun this year, if your not attending then get to training for next year.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Champion of the 2015 NFAA Indoor Nationals Erika Jones......and to Doinker's Christie Colin on her 2nd Place Win!
Erika was shooting her new Doinker Hero Ultra Hi-Mod Stabilizer System and Christie was shooting her Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod Stabilizer System.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Caleb Bailiff of Bedford Indiana on his 3rd Time Win at the 2015 Bow Crazy Endurance Archery Challenge this past weekend.

For more info on this event and to follow along with Bow Crazy got to: https://www.facebook.com/BowCrazy4Life


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I got my new bow but still can't find anyone that has the 8" Flex Hunter and two Flex Doinkers in stock. Hopefully they will ship soon.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 Versus Mx Shoot in Guadalajara Mexico this past week!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Easter!


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 2201536
> 
> Happy Easter!


But not too busy to post banners? That's weird.. I'm a bit offended that I have been completey ignored on 3 different correspondents.. Perhaps I don't need/want a shirt as bad as I had previously thought...


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

HEY! What's going on? I have been waiting for black 8" Flex Hunter stabilizer for a couple months. Lancasters had expected in stock date of 4/10 and waited for a month for that date to arrive but now their site shows 5/07. Called and asked them what's going on with this bad delay and they said Doinker pushed back the orders. I'm about to give up and get another Bee-Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> HEY! What's going on? I have been waiting for black 8" Flex Hunter stabilizer for a couple months. Lancasters had expected in stock date of 4/10 and waited for a month for that date to arrive but now their site shows 5/07. Called and asked them what's going on with this bad delay and they said Doinker pushed back the orders. I'm about to give up and get another Bee-Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme.


We ran out of the New Flex Doinkers two weeks ago due to the unexpected high demand. We are now back in stock and shipping out flex Hunters everyday as of two days ago ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Matt Stutzman on his 1st Place Win at the 2015 Arizona Cup!!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas on his 1st Place Win at the 2015 Arizona Cup!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khatuna Lorig on her 1st Place Win at the 2015 Arizona Cup!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his amazing shooting and 1st Place Win this past weekend at the First Dakota Classic! 
Not only did he win the shoot but came one close arrow away from being the first person to win the $1,000,000.00 Perfect Score prize!!!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 1st Place Win, and to Erika Jones on her 2nd Place Win this past weekend at the 2015 First Dakota Classic!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

If for some reason we do not reply to a Private Message that has been sent to us quickly.....please call the factory direct as we are always busy and we do not log onto here all the time. Doinker Factory (661) 948-7900

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Leven Industries 
Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on his 1st Place Win at the 2015 Pro Archery Series Tournament in Fort Van Leir, Belgium this past weekend!


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

I always wounder, why they name the stabilizer company Doinker? Who came up with that? It is a funny name and I giggle when people talk about it. I have a Doinker stabilizer and it works really well.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

TeamRetic said:


> I always wounder, why they name the stabilizer company Doinker? Who came up with that? It is a funny name and I giggle when people talk about it. I have a Doinker stabilizer and it works really well.


Back in the early 90's bows made a "Twang" noise...... Put our dampened stabilizers on and it went "Doink", killing unwanted vibration. True story ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Darrin Christenberry on his 2nd Place Win at the Paris Texas Shoot this past weekend!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Blakelee White Hendrix on her 1st Place Win at the Texas ASA Shoot this past weekend!!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Travis Ballard on his 1st Place Win at the ASA Shoot this past weekend!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on his 1st Place Win at the 2015 Fresno Safari Shoot!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kevin Burri on setting a NEW SWISS RCORD of 713, beating the previous record by 7 points!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark for his NEW JUNIOR WORLD RECORD just set!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett on setting a New Para World Record! 
Eric has been shooting compound these past years and a few months ago decided to give recurve a shot again.....looks like you have found your style of archery Eric!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Ana Pau Vazquez on her 1st Place Win in Individual Recurve, and her 1st Place in the team event at the 2015 National Olimpic Games in Mexico!!!

This is definitely a young archer to watch as she just recently put her compound bow down to pick up a recurve so she can have a shot at the olympics sometime in the future


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on just setting a New World Record of 150 with 12 X's at the Outdoor World Cup in Shanghai, China!!!

Reo was using the New Hero Ultra Hi-Mod Stabilizer System.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Robin Hall said:


> If for some reason we do not reply to a Private Message that has been sent to us quickly.....please call the factory direct as we are always busy and we do not log onto here all the time. Doinker Factory (661) 948-7900
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> ...


Erick,

Is there an e-mail address that I can use? I'm still chasing a couple of drop arms, and calling really isn't viable for me when I'm 17 hours out of your time zone.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

caspian said:


> Erick,
> 
> Is there an e-mail address that I can use? I'm still chasing a couple of drop arms, and calling really isn't viable for me when I'm 17 hours out of your time zone.


I just sent another email address to you ;-)


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

many thanks for your response, can't beat the service!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo, Stephan Hansen & Patrick Laursen of Denmark on their Compound Team Gold this past weekend at the 2015 Shanghai China World Cup!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's going on with the Flex Hunter stabilizer? I have been trying to order one through Lancaster Archery for months where the expected time keeps getting pushed back. First was a backorder able and an expected ship date of 4/20. Well that date came and then they had to change it to 5/7. Well that date came and now it's been changed to 6/5. This is dragging on for months. Am probably going to call and cancel my order and buy a Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> What's going on with the Flex Hunter stabilizer? I have been trying to order one through Lancaster Archery for months where the expected time keeps getting pushed back. First was a backorder able and an expected ship date of 4/20. Well that date came and then they had to change it to 5/7. Well that date came and now it's been changed to 6/5. This is dragging on for months. Am probably going to call and cancel my order and buy a Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme.


It's a new product for us, every time we release a new product the demand for them is very high......way above normal. We are shipping out many many of them to accounts all over the world every week. We are very sorry for the delay on your order.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker on a great performance at the 1st & 2nd Day of the Great Britain National Series!


Day 1:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Day 2:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We have been receiving a lot of emails and phone calls from Archers asking what the price was for the New Doinker Flex Hunters......well here it is and yes we are shipping these items out now ;-)


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I just put a doinker 11" stab on my Specialist for BHFS. Great stab.!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

You asked for it......we deliver. Here is what a Doinker Flex Hunter looks like on a awesome Bowhunting rig, along with a couple Internal Weighted Flex Doinkers on the riser.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Flex Hunters getting a dip! We have been producing these stabilizers around the clock lately to fill all the orders coming in for them. Thanks you to all the Doinker fans around the world for you support! For those of you that have been waiting on your new Flex Hunter.......you won't be disappointed


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

i want...a pair...with 421 weights


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinkers Stephan Hansen of Denmark on taking the Champion Title at the 2015 Youth Archery World Championships in Yankton, SD this past weekend. The amazing part is that this is Stephan's 3rd time in a row winning this tournament!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 2015 Big Sky Open WIN!
‪


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to all of Team Doinker on there great shooting this past weekend at the SoCal ShowDown!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde, Alex Wifler, Crystal Gauvin and Jamie Van Natta on making the USA World Team that will be going to Copenhagen Denmark in a few weeks for the World Cup Championships!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

If your heading to the ASA shoot this weekend be sure to stop by the booth and check out what we have to offer. Good luck to all the archers at the shoot!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Robin Hall said:


> You asked for it......we deliver. Here is what a Doinker Flex Hunter looks like on a awesome Bowhunting rig, along with a couple Internal Weighted Flex Doinkers on the riser.
> 
> View attachment 2266282


Looks incredible.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Is 10" the longest length available on the Flex Hunter?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I believe it is. I haven't seen any advertised longer


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

OCHO505 said:


> Is 10" the longest length available on the Flex Hunter?


It is the longest length you would find in a shop, but we do custom everything here at the factory.....so we can do just about anything you could want.


Erick


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on her 1st Place Win @ the Pro Archery Series Shoot in Germany this past weekend!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's father and daughter duo; Blakelee Hendrix & Todd White on their 2nd Place Wins in their divisions at the Metropolis, Illinois ASA shoot!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stacey Phetteplace on her 1st Place win this past weekend at the Metropolis, Il ASA Shoot!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Hero Ultra Hi-Mod Stabilizers going to happy customers ;-)


30 second YouTube video, just click the link below to see the Hero!

https://youtu.be/6AUdT3eUrWk


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alan Convery of Ireland on his on his 2015 NIFAA Field Championship Win!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on becoming the Champion of the 2015 U.S. Open in Men's Compound!









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on becoming the Champion of the 2015 U.S. Open in Women's Compound!









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khatuna Lorig on becoming the Champion of the 2015 U.S. Open in Women's Recurve!









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Open in Women's Recurve!









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Daniel McLaughlin on his 2nd Place Win & Jacob Wukie on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Open in Men's Recurve!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Pedro De Ampuero on a great looking buck!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on her 1st Place Win and Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Outdoor Nationals!








Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khatuna Lorig on her 1st Place Win and Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Outdoor Nationals in Women's Recurve!








Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on his 2nd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Outdoor Nationals in Men's Compound!








Congratulations to Team Doinker's Daniel McLaughlin on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 U.S. Outdoor Nationals in Men's Recurve!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khatuna Lorig on her Gold Medal Win in the Individual Event and her Bronze Medal Win in the Team Event at the 2015 Pan Am Games in Toronto, Canada!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Luis Alvarez on his Gold Medal Win in the Individual Event and his Gold Medal Win in the Team Event at the 2015 Pan Am Games in Toronto, Canada!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker of the UK on his New Mixed Team World Record!!! Great shooting John!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alan Convery on his Win at the 2015 Irish National Series 5th Leg!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 NFAA Outdoor Nationals!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 NFAA Outdoor Nationals!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on becoming the Champion of the 2015 World Archery Championships in Copenhagen Denmark!
Stephan also helped his teammates Martin Damsbo & Patrick Laursen win the Bronze Medal in the Team Event!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd Place Win at the 2015 World Archery Championships in Copenhagen Denmark!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez on her 3rd Place Win at the 2015 World Archery Championships in Copenhagen Denmark!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 World Archery Championships in Copenhagen Denmark!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome shooting by Team Doinker as usual. Gotta get me some Hero's one of these years


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Bill Burns on his 1st Place Win at IBO Worlds and becoming Shooter Of The Year!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Matt Stutzman on his 2nd Place Win at the 2015 Para Pan American Games in Toronto Canada!









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 Para Pan American Games!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Great Shooting Team Doinker!!!








Recurve:
Ind. Women: 
Gold - (USA) Mackenzie Brown Team Doinker (Platinum)

Team Women:
Gold - (USA) Mackenzie Brown Team Doinker (Platinum)
Khatuna Lorig Team Doinker (Platinum)

Team Men:
Gold - (USA) Sean Mclaughlin Team Doinker (Estremo)

Compound=
Ind. Women:
Gold- Natalia Avdeeva (RUS/russia) Shoots Doinker (Platinum)
Silver- Alejandra Usquiano (COL/colombia) Team Doinker (Platinum)

Ind.Men:
Gold -Abhishek Verma (IND/india) Shoots Doinker (Elite)
Silver - Esmaeil Ebadi (IRI/iran) Shoots Doinker (Fatty)

Team Women:
Gold - (RUS/russia) Svetlana Cherkashneva Shoots Doinker (Platinum)
Natalia Avdeeva Shoots Doinker (Platinum)
Mariia Vinogradova Shoots Doinker (Platinum)
Bronze - (USA) Crystal Gauvin Team Doinker (Elite Estremo)
Angela Bradley Team Doinker (estremo)

Team Men:
Gold - (DEN/denmark) Stephan Hansen Team Doinker (Elite Estremo)
Patrick Laursen Team Doinker (Platinum)
Martin Damsbo Team Doinker (Hero)
Silver - (USA) Reo Wilde Team Doinker (Hero)

Mixed Team:
Gold - (DEN/denmark) Stephan Hansen Team Doinker (Elite Estremo)
Sarah Holst Sonnichsen Shoots Doinker (Elite)
Silver - (IRI/Iran) Ebadi Esmaeil Shoots Doinker (Fatty)
Afsaneh Shafielavijeh Shoots Doinker (Elite)
Bronze - (USA) Crystal Gauvin Team Doinker (Elite Estremo)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Photo Correction .....Khatuna Lorig and Mackenzie Brown helped USA get the GOLD medal in Women's Recurve Team, not Bronze


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The team at Doinker has been working on this item for many years, since 2006 intact when it was just a drawing on a scrap piece of paper. In March 27th 2012 the Patent Office finally granted us the patent for this awesome vibration killing technology and we finally have started producing really cool designs that take away residual vibration. So far these are the first two designs we have in our hands......but many configurations of this Doinker Flex-Plate Technology are in the works for many different uses besides archery.
The Flex-Plate Strip you see in the photos with the three weights comes in at 1oz and can use the adhesive backing that is on it to stick on a very wide range of items......or you can fasten them down with Zip Ties. The base is only 1/2" wide so it will fit on most Bow Riser Faces and Backs. There is a smaller one weight Strip in the works right now that will fit great on Split Limb Bows.
The Flex-Plate Circle is great on Sold Bow Limbs.....we are still playing around with were is the best place to position them on Limbs. It comes in at just .5oz total with a base of 1" Diameter. It uses our great adhesive just like the Strip and is removable if you decide to ever remove them from the bow. A much smaller one is in the works as we speak for those really small places you want to remove vibration from.
We are very excited to see all the applications this Doinker Flex-Plate Technology will be used on in the very near future. These units are for 2016 product line. Let us know what you think about the idea and looks of these units please.......Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Flex-Plate System


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Flex-Plate System


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Flex-Plate System


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

looks great, can't wait to get some of them


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Will they come in black?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Will they come in black?


Pretty sure all the weights will be black with the Doinker logo on them


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

That looks like a great idea. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Will they come in black?


Yes, all weights will be anodized flat black. On the three weight strip, the middle weight will be laser engraved with the Doinker logo....just as the single weight circle one will.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ when can we order? I got a carbon acheive sight screaming for one lol


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> ^ when can we order? I got a carbon acheive sight screaming for one lol


Not yet....it's a 2016 product, these are just our working prototypes right now.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his 1st Place Win in the Known 50 at the 2015 ASA Classic in Phenix City, AL this past weekend!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats Chris. With a brand new bow he picked up day before no less


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulation to Doinker's Hunt Staffer Pedro Ampuero on his Hawaiian Mouflon Harvest!











Doinker Customer, Wade Palmer and his Idaho Bull Elk.....Wade used a Doinker Tactical Stabilizer system to help him hold steady on his bull elk.










Doinker Customer, Terry Hess and his Idaho Bull Elk.....Terry used a Doinker D.I.S.H. Stabilizer system to help him hold steady on his bull elk.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo on his Individual 3 GOLD Medals at the 2015 Danish National Championship!











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Anear on her Individual Gold & 2 Silver Medals at the 2015 Danish National Championship!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her New World Record!!!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got my 10" Doinker Flex Hunter and love it. Finally have Doinkers on my target bow and hunting bow now.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

WCork said:


> Just got my 10" Doinker Flex Hunter and love it. Finally have Doinkers on my target bow and hunting bow now.


Awesome to hear.....Doink on!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folkard on her 1st Place Win at the GB National Series this past weekend!
(Photo Credit: Dean Layton-James)










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft on his 3rd Place Win at the GB National Series this past weekend!
(Photo Credit: Dean Layton-James)


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

day late, but Happy Belated Birthday to Mr Hall. Hope you had a good day Erick


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Jones on her 3rd Place Win at the GB National Series this past weekend!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett on becoming the 2015 Para World Championship....Champion!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker on his Gold & Silver Medals at the 2015 Para World Championships in Germany!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Stubbs on his Silver & Bronze Medals at the 2015 Para World Championships in Germany!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on her 1st Place Win at the 2015 Alternative Welsh Masters!!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Liam Grimwood on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 Alternative Welsh Masters!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker of Great Britain on setting 3 NEW PARA WORLD RECORDS!! John's Stabilizer system of choice is the Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod Stabilizer System.

1st World Record:
Compound Men W1 Para-Archery Individual Men
1440 Round - 72 arrows with a score of 1349

2nd World Record:
Compound Men W1 Para-Archery Individual Men
60 m - 36 arrows with a score of 339

3rd World Record:
Compound Men W1 Para-Archery Individual Men
70 m - 36 arrows with a score of 336


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, Team Doinker has been on fire this year!! Congrats to all the great shooting


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kevin Burri on setting another NEW Swiss National Record.....with a 1409!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez on her 2 Gold Medal Wins from the 2015 4th Stage World Cup in Colombia!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on bringing back home 3 Medals from the 2015 4th Stage World Cup in Colombia!










Congratulations to Team Doinker on some really fine shooting this past weekend at the 4th Stage of the World Cup in Colombia!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler and Crystal Gauvin on both becoming the 2015 NFAA Outdoor National Target Champions in each of their divisions!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to 10 year old Austen Starr on his first buck harvest!











Congratulations to 11 Year Old Kanyon Cody on a great looking Buck....Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Duncan Busby on winning the 2015 European Championships in Poland!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on taking the Championship title at the 2015 Archery World Cup Finals in Mexico City, Mexico.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

From your friends at Doinker, Have a very safe and fun Halloween!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A Very Happy Birthday to Brian Rusher of Indiana......and congratulations on this truly Awesome Buck he just took!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬ ‪#‎monsterbuck‬










Congratulations to Justin Dixon of Texas on his BIG buck harvest!!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Dan Dodge of Ontario Canada on this harvest with his Doinker Elite Fatty Field Stabilizer!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Jeremy Hensley on his Illinois Buck Harvest!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬ ‪#‎platinumhunter‬










Congratulations to Chris Cook of Georgia on a great looking buck!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkertactical‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker Archery VP Erick J. Hall sighting in his new broad heads for an upcoming hunt.
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkerflexplate‬ ‪#‎doinkermightymountmini‬ ‪#‎prepareforthehunt‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Mike Rusher on an great looking Indiana Buck!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Mike Miller of Indiana on his Illinois Buck Harvest!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Mark Walker on his Monster Illinois White Tail Buck taken with a Doinker Unity Hunter Package, 10" front bar & 8" sidebar.
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎monsterbuck‬ ‪#‎doinkerunityhunter‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Zach Bailiff on a great looking Whitetail Buck, Zach harvested this buck with a Doinker Unity Hunter Stabilizer System....15" Front Bar with a 10" sidebar.
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkerunityhunter‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬ ‪#‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎livingthedream‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Mathew Anderson on an awesome Whitetail Buck he took using his Doinker Dish!

Quote: 
Bryan Anderson, "Just wanted to say thanks for making excellent products. My youngest son, Mathew, took his best buck and first P&Y Buck yesterday using your 12" Doinker DISH. He absolutely loved the set up this season on the 3D range and wouldn't even consider using anything less in the deer woods"
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkerdish‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Kenny Kays, Owner of N.A.K.. Outfitters on his really great Indiana 147 5/8, 12 point Whitetail Buck! Stop by and visit Kenny at his store for all your archery needs!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎whitetailbuck‬ ‪#‎monsterbuck‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬

N.A.K Outfitters
3347 E. St. Rd. 54
Sullivan In. 47882
812-268-4287


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Vaughn Rader on a really great Kansas Buck Harvest!
‪#‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Sean Trask on his awesome Mule Deer harvest taken with his Doinker Elite Fatty Field Stabilizer! ‪
#‎doinkerarchery‬ #‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎muledeer‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## muley280 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

The 10" Doinker Flex Hunter accompanied me in the PA timber this past weekend. Such a sleek lookin' stabilizer! The balance felt wonderful.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

muley280 said:


> View attachment 3280450


The Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System is one of our best......Doink On!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

King said:


> The 10" Doinker Flex Hunter accompanied me in the PA timber this past weekend. Such a sleek lookin' stabilizer! The balance felt wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 3280818
> 
> ...


Let us know how you like the way it makes your bow feel once you have shot it a little bit ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on taking 1st Place at the Marrakesh 2015 Indoor Archery World Cup Stage 1 in Men's Compound with the Doinker Hero Ultra Hi-Mod Stabilizer System!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎worldcuparchery‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

From everyone at Doinker......Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Brian Rusher on yet another Monster Buck harvest in Indiana! Brian used a Doinker Unity Hunter Package to harvest this great looking buck.
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkerunityhunter‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎bigbuck‬ ‪#‎livingthedream‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2015 Kings of Archery tournament in the Netherlands today with his Doinker Hero Stabilizer system!!!!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎kingsofarchery‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

"Couldn't have made the 63 yard shot on this early archery Oregon blacktail without my doinker stabilizer" Chris Lister

Congratulations Chris on your Blacktail Buck harvest!










Congratulations to Del Reid on his Buck Harvest with his 12 Doinker Elite Hunter!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his Montana Mule Deer harvest with his Doinker Tactical Hunting Stabilizer System! 
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎tacticalstabilizer‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his Montana Antelope harvest with his Doinker Unity Hunter Stabilizer System!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎bowhunting‬ ‪#‎doinkerunityhunter‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

CLEAN SWEEP for Team Doinker!!! 
Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 1st Place Win, Matt Sullivan on his 2nd Place Win and Logan Wilde on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 Indoor Archery World Cup in Bangkok, Thailand!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎cleansweep‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Luis Alvarez of Mexico on his 3rd Place Win at the 2015 Indoor Archery World Cup in Bangkok, Thailand!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎estremohimod‬


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So many great products to choose from...keep'em coming!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 3rd Place Win at the 2015 Indoor Archery World Cup in Bangkok, Thailand!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎eliteestremohimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Matt Stutzman AKA "The Armless Archer" on setting a New Guinness World Record for the Longest Accurate Archery Shot of 310 yards!!!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎msestremohimod‬ ‪#‎armlessarcher‬ ‪#‎guinnessworldrecord‬ ‪#‎longestaccuratearcheryshot‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a question about all this. I shoot a Strother SX1, and I'm wondering if a hunting stab setup with some kind of side bar or something would help me shoot farther out. What would you recommend?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

It would help with stability which should help on those longer shots. I'd recommend the Unity Hunter package. probably the medium sized ones


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

JHENS87 said:


> It would help with stability which should help on those longer shots. I'd recommend the Unity Hunter package. probably the medium sized ones


I don't see that on their website. Where is it? The Tactical looks interesting though.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.doinker.com/shop/category.php?id_category=219


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

JHENS87 said:


> It would help with stability which should help on those longer shots. I'd recommend the Unity Hunter package. probably the medium sized ones


The perfect suggestion.....this would be a great all around set up with a ton of adjustment!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett for setting a New Para Recurve Indoor World Record, a 592 out of 600! Mr. Bennett accomplished this amazing feat by shooting his bow with one arm and his mouth!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎worldrecord‬ ‪#‎estremohimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on becoming the 2015 Berlin Open Champion today in Men's Compound!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎berlinopen‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft on winning Then 2015 British Indoor Championships in men's compound!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎platinumhimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folkard on winning The 2015 British Indoor Championships in women's recurve!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎estremohimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Lucy Mason on winning The 2015 British Indoor Championships in women's compound!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎platinumhimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Where can you buy this setup at? I don't see it on the website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Which setup are you looking for? Most of them are in the shop on the doinker website. Otherwise you or your local shop can call Doinker and order it over the phone. Great people to talk to and do business with.
http://www.doinker.com/shop/


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on being named the 2015 Midwest Open Champion in Men's Compound today!
#doinkerarchery #winning #champion #doinker #heroultrahimod #midwestopen #doinkon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 2nd Place Win at the 2015 Idaho Open!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎idahoopen‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I would just like to say thank you to Erick and Wendy for helping me out with my stabilizer. Doinker stabilizers are excellent stabilizers and I recommend them to everyone. Not only are Doinker products great, but the staff and the customer service they provide is amazing and you will not find a better company to do business with.

Thank you Erick and Wendy for all your help. Doink on!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are excited to announce that Roberto Hernandez of El Salvador is now a part Team Doinker! Here are a few of his Carreer highlights, which we are sure many more will be added to the list this coming season.
- Silver Medal at World Cup in Medellin
- 3rd Place at World Games in 2013
- 2x Pan-American Champion
- Versus MX Champion
- Silver at Centroamerican Games
- Silver at Caribbean Games
‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkerhero‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas from your friends at Doinker!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome way to start out the New Year for Team Doinker!
Christopher Perkins took 1st Place in Men's Pro and Sarah Lance took 1st Place in Women's Pro at the 2016 Iowa Pro-Am! That makes Two Wins In A Row for these two amazing archers!
#teamdoinker #winning #iowaproam #doinkon #greatstart2newyear


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!
View attachment 3527658


View attachment 3527666


View attachment 3527674


View attachment 3527682


View attachment 3527690


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3527730


View attachment 3527738


View attachment 3527746


View attachment 3527754


View attachment 3527762


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3527770


View attachment 3527778


View attachment 3527786


View attachment 3527794


View attachment 3527802


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3527866


View attachment 3527874


View attachment 3527882


View attachment 3527890


View attachment 3527898


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3527914


View attachment 3527922


View attachment 3527930


View attachment 3527938


View attachment 3527946


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3527970


View attachment 3527986


View attachment 3527994


View attachment 3528002


View attachment 3528010


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

View attachment 3528018


View attachment 3528026


View attachment 3528034


View attachment 3528042


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on some of the flex plate strips and round flex plates, along with the Mighty Mount fully adjustable w. QD. Awesome lineup this year Doinker

Doink On


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

JHENS87 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some of the flex plate strips and round flex plates, along with the Mighty Mount fully adjustable w. QD. Awesome lineup this year Doinker
> 
> Doink On


I'm with you. Been waiting on the flex plates. RobinHall what are the prices going to be?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

MSRP on the strips are $59.99 for a 2 pack and the round flex for limbs and such will be a MSRP of $32.99

Anymore questions on the 2016 stuff feel free to ask me. Mr Hall is rather busy this time of year it seems


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished version of the flex plates and mighty mounts out at vegas. Only seen prototype stuff


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Steve Clifton on taking home Two Gold Medals at the 2016 New Zealand Nationals with his Doinker Elite Estremo Hi-Mods!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Booth has just arrived to France and is sitting in customs. We are very proud to be a part of this awesome World Class Event for so many years. This event truly did set the standard for what an Indoor Archery Tournament should be like. We look forward to seeing you all there!
‪#‎nimesarcherytournament‬ ‪#‎proudsponsor‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker is proud to be a sponsor of the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot starting later today. Best of luck to all the archers attending.....Doink On!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎proudsponsor‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker is happy to announce that we are continuing to support archery in Mexico and are Official Sponsors of the 2016 Versus MX Vs MX Shoot! We look forward to seeing everyone there later in the year and showing all the great products we have.
‪#‎vsmxshoot‬ ‪#‎doinker‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot in Men's Compound!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎mighty mount‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sean McLaughlin for his 1st Place Win at the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot in Men's Recurve!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎1stplace‬ ‪#‎estremohimod‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown for her 1st Place Win at the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot in Women's Recurve!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎1stplace‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 1st Place Win at the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot in Women's Compound!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎platinumhimod‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎1stplace‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 Lancaster Classic Shoot in Men's Compound!
‪#‎lancasterclassic‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎1stplace‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Apollo1 (Dec 25, 2015)

What is the normal shipping time for orders placed online ?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 Indoor Archery World Cup Finals in Las Vegas in Women's Recurve!
‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎indoorarcheryworldcup‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wide on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 Indoor Archery World Cup Finals in Las Vegas in Men's Compound!
‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎indoorarcheryworldcup‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her 1st Place Win at the 2016 Indoor Archery World Cup Finals in Las Vegas in Women's Compound!
‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎1stplace‬ ‪#‎indoorarcheryworldcup‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Logan Wilde on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 World Archery Festival Shoot in Las Vegas in Men's Compound!
‪#‎elitleestremohimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎worldarcheryfestival‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinon‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 World Archery Festival Shoot in Las Vegas in Women's Compound!
‪#‎platinumhimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎worldarcheryfestival‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 World Archery Festival Shoot in Las Vegas in Women's Recurve! ‪#‎girlsonfire‬
#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎worldarcheryfestival‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬#










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sean McLaughlin on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 World Archery Festival Shoot in Las Vegas in Men's Recurve!
‪#‎estremohimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎worldarcheryfestival‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Shout Out to one of Team Doinker's up and coming archers......Jack Williams! Jack took 1st Place at the Las Vegas Shoot in Young Adult Male Recurve Shooting his Estremo Hi-Mod Stabilizer System and Flex Doinker's on his Limb Bolts. Congratulations Jack!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

To all Doinker followers........ The ALL NEW 2016 Doinker Website has just been launched!!!! 
‪#‎websitelaunch‬


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks great Erick! Doink on!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the new website layout. Heads up though, Facebook link wouldnt work on iPhone


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Roberto Hernandez on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 National Championship/National Team Trials in El Salvador!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎heroultrahimod‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Did you know Doinker has been Innovating Stabilizer and Vibration Dampening Equipment Designs for over 24 years? You might not have a Doinker Stabilizer on your bow.....but you might have Doinker Technology on it that you didn't even know.
‪#‎InnovatingForOver24Years‬ ‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Denmark was on fire at the 2016 World Archery Indoor Championships in Turkey! Erika Anear, Sarah Holst Sonnichsen & Tanja Jensen took the GOLD MEDAL in Women's Compound Team......While Patrick Laursen, Stephan Hansen & Martin Damsbo took the SILVER MEDAL in Men's Compound Team event. Great shooting everyone and congratulations on your Medals!!!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬ ‪#‎worldarchery‬ ‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Albina Loginova of Russia on her Silver Medal Win at the 2016 World Archery Inddoor Championships!
‪#‎doinkerarchery‬ ‪#‎platinumhimod‬ ‪#‎mightymount‬ ‪#‎teamdoinker‬ ‪#‎doinkon‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Patrick Laursen on becoming the 2016 Danish Indoor National Champion!
Also we would like to congratulate fellow Doinker Teammates Martin Damsbo on his 2nd Place and Stephan Hansen on his 3rd Place Win!
‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## superkodiaks (Mar 14, 2016)

Love me a doinker!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Roberto Hernandez of El Salvador on his 1st Place Win at the World Ranking Event in Guatemala!
#winning #WorldRankingEvent #DoinkerArchery #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #DoinkOn


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on becoming the Champion of the 2016 NFAA Indoor National Championship in Louisville Kentucky this past weekend in Men's Compound!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎PreformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬ ‪#‎WorldsNumber1Stabilizer‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 3rd Place Win at the 2016 NFAA Indoor National Championship in Louisville Kentucky this past weekend in Women's Compound!
‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nathan Brooks on his 3rd Place Win at the 2016 NFAA Indoor National Championship in Louisville Kentucky this past weekend in Men's Compound!
‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on becoming the Champion of the 2016 NFAA Indoor National Championship in Louisville Kentucky this past weekend in Women's Compound!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎PreformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎champion‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬ ‪#‎WorldsNumber1Stabilizer‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to welcome this beautiful up and coming archer to Team Doinker... Dahlia Crook of Piedmont, KS. Dahlia is 16 and shoots in Women's Pro Class. She made Senior Women's USAT and will be representing the USA in World Cups this summer. 
Her short term goal is to have fun this summer traveling with Team USA. Long term is to grow the sport by helping get more kids involved in the sport of archery. ‪#‎WelcomeToTheTeam‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

anyone given the new mighty mounts a run yet? the MMFOASM looks great, thinking about ordering one for my next rig.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive got 2 of the mighty mount fully adjustable. Hands down the best sidebar mount I've used, and thats saying something since I had platinums on the bows before. Lock down tight. the marking on them to know if its moved is also a very nice tough. Ive had 18oz on a 12" bar off the side and it didnt budge at all. Both of mine have the short mounting bar on them. Can't go wrong with them, they are a big hit already


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a very Happy Easter from your friends at Doinker!
‪#‎happyeaster‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Ana Rendon on her New Colombian National Record of 677! Ana broke the previous National Record she set in 2014 by 6 points.
‪#‎nationalrecord‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWee‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Vorian01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Question: has anyone ever shot the fatty with damping rubber removed between rod and weight? What's your opinion?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One_M8 met Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure its recommended to shoot the fatty bar without the rubber between rod and weight. you should be able to crank down on the weights enough to make the rubber pretty firm. I prefer shooting all my my doinkers with the rubber on there. like the reduced vibration.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

yes, it's been done by a friend of mine who was a bit slow one day and lost his while taking the thing apart in a dark garage. the rubber is still in there somewhere.

it just converts the rod in a hard-coupled setup like most brands that use direct screw-on weights. it damps a little less but works fine.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to welcome Rick Van Den Oever of the Netherlands to Team Doinker! 
- Some of his accomplishments include being named the National 3D Champion Back to Back & 4th Place at 2016 Nimes Indoor.
- His future goals in archery are to participate and medal in the Olympic Games, entering the top 10 in the World Ranking and be a world champion one day. Rick states that "The most important thing that archery gives me is the opportunity for self-development and self-fulfillment." 
Welcome to the team Rick!!!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook of the USA on her 3rd Place Win at the 2016 Versus MX Shoot in Zapopan Mexico! Not only was this Dahlia's first tournament win since she joined Team Doinker a few weeks ago.....but she also set a New Personal Best qualifying score while there. 
‪#‎VersusMxShoot‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 3rd Place Win at the 2016 Versus MX Shoot in Zapopan Mexico! ‪#‎VersusMxShoot‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎PeeWee‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to Welcome Kim Jong Ho of Korea to Team Doinker!
Some of Kim's Accomplishments in Men's Compound include:
- World Archery Cup in Antalya 2015
Individual Gold & Team Bronze
- World Archery Championship 2015
Mix Team Gold
- Asian Championships Bangkok 2015
Mix Team Gold & Team Silver
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎HeroDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬
WELCOME TO THE TEAM KIM!











We are proud to Welcome Kim Yun Hee of Korea to Team Doinker!
Some of Kim's Accomplishments in Women's Compound include:
- World Archery Cup in Shanghai 2014
Mixed Team Gold & Team Bronze
- World Archery Cup in Antalya 2015
Team Silver
- World Archery Championship 2015
Individual Gold, Mixed Team Gold & Team Bronze
- Asian Championships 2015 Bangkok 
Team Gold
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎HeroDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬
WELCOME TO THE TEAM KIM!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

BEWARE OF KNOCK OFFS!!!!
‪#‎Imitations‬ ‪#‎KnockOffProducts‬

 We would like to inform the World to a recent surge that we have been experiencing in Knock Offs of our products . As the popularity and demand for our products has grown to an all time high so has the production of imitation products. So far the only place we have seen these product in the photo sold, have been at this firm in Hong Kong.
These products are not Doinker Archery products but Imitations of our products. This firm has been contacted and of course will not respond to us. If you are an archer in China or a surrounding area looking for True Doinker Products just "Private Message" us and we will be more then happy to put you in contact with one of our Authorized Doinker Dealers in your area.
We highly recommend that you do not buy any Doinker Products and maybe any other top American Brand product from Archery Family Sports Co in Hong Kong, as it very possible they could be knock offs!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 1st Place Win in Compound Mixed Team & her 2nd Place in Women's Compound at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWee‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on his 1st Place Win in Men's Compound Team at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWee‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Danielle Reynolds on her 1st Place Win in Women's Compound Team & her 2nd Place in Compound Mixed Team at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his two 1st Place Medals in Men's Compound & Men's Compound Team at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook on her 1st Place Win in Women's Team Compound at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬!










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win in Recurve Mixed Team and her 3rd Place Win in Women's Recurve at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎FlexDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kevin Evans of Canada on his 3rd Place Win in Men's Compound Team at the 2016 Arizona Cup!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerSupreme‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are Proud To Welcome Logan Miller to Team Doinker! Logan is a very talented young archer that has gained a BIG internet following with all his creative behind the back and upside down trick shooting ......... we can't wait to see what this young archer does in the future. 
‪#‎BooYah‬ ‪#‎TrickShot‬ ‪#‎ExtremeTalent‬ ‪#‎WelcomeToTeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker on his 1st Place Win in Compound Mixed Team at the 2016 Euro Tir À L'arc Handisport in Saint Jean De Monts, France.
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎SightEZE‬ ‪#‎PeeWee‬ ‪#‎HeroDoinker‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde and Alex Wifler on setting a New World Record for the Compound Team event along with Steve Anderson at the 1st Stage of the Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China! 
‪#‎NewWorldRecord‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiModStabilizer‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her Gold Medal Win in Women's Compound and her Silver Medal Win in Mixed Compound Team at the2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China!
This marks Sara's 3rd Consecutive Gold Medal Win in the world archery circuit!!!!
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎GirlsOnFire‬ ‪#‎3GoldsInARow‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her Silver Medal Win in Women's Compound and her Gold Medal Win in Women's Compound Team at the 1st Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China!
We would also like to congratulate her Women's Compound Teammates Erika Anear & Tanja Jensen who also were shooting Doinker Stabilizers to help take the Gold Medal!
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎WorldsNumber1Stabilizer‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Anear of Denmark on her Gold Medal in Women's Compound Team at the 1st Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China!
We would also like to congratulate her Women's Compound Teammates Sarah Sonnichsen & Tanja Jensen who also were shooting Doinker Stabilizers to help take the Gold Medal!
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde of the USA on his Silver Medal Win in Men's Compound Team at the 1st Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China!
We would also like to congratulate his Men's Compound Teammates Alex Wifler & Steve Anderson who helped take the Gold Medal!
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎WorldsNumber1Stabilizer‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Albina Loginova of Russia on her Silver Medal in Women's Compound Team and her Bronze Medal in Compound Mixed Team at the 1st Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Shanghai China!
We would also like to congratulate her Women's Compound Teammates Mariia Vinogradova and Natalia Aveeva who also were shooting the Doinker Platinum Hi-Mod Stabilizer to help take the Silver Medal!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerSupreme‬ ‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to announce that Turner's Outdoorsman is now an Official Authorized Doinker Dealer! Turner's Outdoorsman currently has 18 different locations in Southern California, from El Cajon to Oxnard. They are known for a wide selection of Fishing Gear and are the go to place for Firearms.....but have just recently added archery to a few locations with plans to expand to others n the future. For now you will be able to find a selection of Doinker Archery Gear at the Pasadena, Victorville and Chino Hiils locations where they have true archery Pro-Shops. They are currently planning on expanding archery to the Oxnard location in a few months to come. For more details about the Turner's Outdoorsman Stores go to www.Turners.com
‪#‎AuthorizedDoinkerDealer‬ ‪#‎TurnersOutdoorsman‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd Place Win and Christopher Perkin's on his 3rd Place Win at the 2016 Redding Western Trail Classic Shoot! ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

See us at the 1st Leg of the IBO Triple Crown here in Pipestem,WV.....we are all set up and ready to go!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Head on over to Doinker's Facebook page for a chance to win!!

Doinker Flex Package Giveaway!!!!! Just in time for hunting season....deck out your bow with Three of Doinker's best dampening products!! Choose the Flex Hunter of your choice and also get a set of the All New Flex Plate Strips and a set of Flex Plate Limb Dampeners.
To be entered to win you have to:
1) Post a photo of your current hunting set up
2) Leave a Comment on why you want this set up
3) "Share" this post on your Facebook
Note: You have to complete all three things to be entered to win.
Lets have some fun and Doink On!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on some truly epic shooting and bringing home 3x Gold Medals at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
‪#‎3xGoldMedals‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his Silver Medal Win in Men's Compound Event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
‪#‎SilverMedal‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her Silver Medal Win in the Women's Compound Event & her Silver Medal Win in Women's Compound Team Event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
Other teammates included Emily Bee and Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook.
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎2xSilverMedals‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎Abomb‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo of Denmark on his Bronze Medal Win in Men's Compound Event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎ArcheryWorldCup‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on helping USA take the Gold Medal in Men's Compound Team Event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
Other Teammates included Braden Gellenthien and Steve Anderson.
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎teamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎ArcheryWorldCup‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerSuppressionMount‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alejandra Usquiano of Colombia on helping Colombia take the Gold Medal in Women's Compound Team Event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
Other Teammates included Aura Maria Bravo & Team Doinker's Sara Lopez.
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎ArcheryWorldCup‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook on helping USA take the Silver Medal in Women's Compound Team event at the 2nd Stage of the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup in Medellin, Colombia!
Other teammates included Emily Bee and Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin.
‪#‎winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎ArcheryWorldCup‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to one of the nicest guys in archery.... Team Doinker's Darrin Christenberry on his 3rd Place Win at the 1st Leg of the 2016 I.B.O. Triple Crown in Pipestem, WV!
‪#‎PipestemIBO‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkerSupreme‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on being named the 2016 European Outdoor Archery Champion! Stephan not only took the Gold in the Individual Event but also helped his teammates Martin Damsbo and Andreas Darum take the Gold in the Team Event!
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo, Andreas Darum & Stephan Hansen of Denmark on being named the 2016 European Outdoor Archery Championships Champions in Men's Compound Team!
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champions‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Albina Loginova of Russia on her Silver Medal Win at the 2016 European Outdoor Archery Championships in Women's Compound Team Event! 
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn

‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Andrea Marcos of Spain on her Bronze Medal Win at the 2016 European Outdoor Archery Championships in Mixed Compound Team Event! 
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 Gator Cup in Florida!
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎GatorCup‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on her 1st Place Win at the 2016 Gator Cup in Florida!
‪#‎PerformanceNoGimmicks‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎GatorCup‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Katie Roth of Canada on her 1st Place Win at the T.R.U. Ball/Axcel ASA in London, KY this past weekend!!
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Bill Burns on his Back 2 Back I.B.O. Wins !!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EliteStabilizer‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to The Women of Gold...Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her Two Gold Medal Wins in Compound Women's Individual & Compound Mixed Team at the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup Stage 3 in Antalya, Turkey.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎GoldMedal‬ ‪#‎WomenOfGold‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook of USA on her Silver Medal Win in Compound Women's Individual at the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup Stage 3 in Antalya, Turkey.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde of the USA on his Gold Medal Win in Compound Men's Team, along with teammates Braden Gellenthien & Bridger Deaton at the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup Stage 3 in Antalya, Turkey!!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft of Great Britain on his Silver Medal Win in Compound Mixed Team, along with his teammate Daisy Clark.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Irina Markovic of the Netherlands on her Silver Medal Win in Compound Women's Team, along with Martine Couwenberg & Inge Van Caspel.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo, Andreas Darum & Stephan Hansen of Denmark on their Bronze Medal Win in Compound Men's Team at the 2016 Hyundai Archery World Cup Stage 3 in Antalya, Turkey!!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

World Champion Eric Bennett sealed his spot on the 2016 US Paralympic Archery Team. He did so at the Para Archery World Ranking Event in Nove Mesto, Czech Republic where he pulled off a Gold medal in Recurve Men's Open Class. This marks Eric's third consecutive Paralympics! 
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎2016Paralympics‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker of Great Britain on his Two Gold Medals at the 2016 Para Archery World Ranking Event in Nove Mesto, Czech Republic!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Stubbs of Great Britain on his Gold & Bronze Medal Wins at the 2016 Para Archery World Ranking Event in Nove Mesto, Czech Republic!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Gen5Doinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 2x Gold Medal Wins at the SoCal Showdown!!!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎2xGoldMedals‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎SoCalShowdown‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 SoCal Showdown!!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎SoCalShowdown‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎FlexDoinker‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jacob Wukie on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 SoCal Showdown!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎SilverMedal‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Del Reid on his Silver Medal Win at the 2016 Tennessee Senior Olympics!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎MSestremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎TennesseeSeniorOlympics‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on his 2nd Place Win in the "Known 50 Class" at the 2016 Mathews ASA Pro/Am!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Gladys Willems of Belgium on her 1st Place Win at the Pro Archery Series Shoot in Müllenborn Germany!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎1stPlace‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 3rd Place Win at the Pro Archery Series Shoot in Müllenborn Germany!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎ProArcherySeries‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett and Matt Stutzman on their Wins at the 2016 Paralympic Team Trials in Chula Vista California! This will be Eric's third & Matt's second time representing USA at the Paralympics.
‪#‎RoadToRio‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎MSestremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a fun and safe 4th Of July!!


----------



## rogersanchez (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG congratulations goes out to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on becoming the Champion in Men's Compound and setting Two New National Records at the 2016 USA Archery National Field Championships in Yankton, South Dakota! This has earned Dave a spot on the men's team that will represent USA at the World Field Championships in Dublin Ireland.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on being named the 2016 USA Archery National Field Championship Champion! Jamie has taken this title multiple time and qualified 3rd to represent USA at the 2016 World Field Championships in Ireland.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on her 2nd Place Win in Women's Compound at the 2016 USA Archery National Field Championships in Yankton, South Dakota! She also qualified #1 for the World Field Championships in Ireland.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alan Convery on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 Irish 3D Open Championship held in Enniscorthy, Co. Wexford Ireland!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Irina Markovic of the Netherlands on her becoming the 2016 Netherlands Outdoor Champion!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on being named the Champion of the 2016 USA National Target Championship! Mackenzie is also Heading to Rio to compete in her 1st Olympics!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎RoadToRio‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎FlexDoinker‬ ‪#‎Abomb‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crystal Gauvin on being named the Champion of the 2016 USA National Target Championship and Winning the Easton Award!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎EliteEstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎Abomb‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas of Canada on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 US National Target Championship!
He will soon be on his way to Rio for his 3rd Olympic Appearance.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎RoadToRio‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his Bronze Medal Win at the 2016 USA National Target Championship!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft on his 2x 1st Place Wins at the 2016 2nd & 3rd Stage GB National Series Shoots!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎GBnationalseries‬ ‪#‎2x1stPlaceWins‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The 2016 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg is finally here!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on becoming the 2016 Doinker Masters Champion in Luxembourg! Stephan was truly on fire....even though he shot a miss on Saturday, he was able to make a comeback on Sunday to take the Win!!
‪#‎2016DoinkerMasters‬ ‪#‎Luxembourg‬ ‪#‎ProArcherySeries‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Duncan Busby of the UK on his 3rd Place Win at the 2016 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg!
‪#‎2016DoinkerMasters‬ ‪#‎Luxembourg‬ ‪#‎ProArcherySeries‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## how.ben (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey
I was wondering if anyone had a 30" doinker platinum hi-mod stabiliser that they were looking to trade for a 33" doinker platinum hi-mod stabiliser?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Anna Paula Vazquez of Mexico on her Amazing shooting and setting 5 New National Records at the 2016 Youth National Olympics in Mexico! 
‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎SettingRecords‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎AbombDoinkers‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Predro De Ampuero on his truly amazing World Record Tur Harvest!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎ExtremeBowhunting‬ ‪#‎WorldRecord‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHunter‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships in Darrignton, WA!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to Welcome Lucy Mason of Cheltenham England to Team Doinker! Lucy has been shooting her Doinker Platinum Hi-Mods for sometime now, it's great to welcome her to the Doinker Family. Keep your eyes open for this young lady as she is sure to accomplish great things in the years to come!
‪#‎WelcomeToTheTeam‬ ‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Tombul on being named the Champion of the 2016 French FITA Championships in Compound Junior Men!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on being named the 2016 NFAA Outdoor National Field Champion in Darrignton, WA!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinkers‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Andreas Darum on his 1st Place Win at the 2016 Danage Cup and for setting a New Personal Best Score!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎DanageCup‬ ‪#‎1stPlace‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Anear on her 2nd Place Win at the 2016 Danage Cup!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎archery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nathan Brooks on becoming the Champion of the 2016 Team Realtree ASA Classic in Open Pro Male Division!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎ASAclassic‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on becoming the Champion of the 2016 Team Realtree ASA Classic in Known 50 Division!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎HeroUltraHiMod‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎PeeWeeDoinker‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎ASAclassic‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Logan Miller on yet another Awesome Win and being named the Champion of the 2016 Team Realtree ASA Classic! Logan has been On Fire all year .... it doesn't appear this Flame is getting put out anytime soon!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Doinker‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎OnFire‬ ‪#‎MSCustomDoinker‬ ‪#‎MightyMount‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎DoinkerAbomb‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ #Winning ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Gaius Carter on becoming the Champion of the 2016 Team Realtree ASA Classic in H.S. Open Male Division!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎ASAclassic‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft of the UK on his New British Record at the 2016 British Target Championship!
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎NewRecord‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nathan Brooks on his second 1st Place Win in a row! Nathan won the ASA Classic ......then backed it up the very next week with being named the I.B.O. World Champion this past weekend.
‪#‎TeamDoinker‬ ‪#‎EstremoHiMod‬ ‪#‎Archery‬ ‪#‎Winning‬ ‪#‎PlatinumHiMod‬ ‪#‎Champion‬ ‪#‎PlatinumQDC‬ ‪#‎DoinkerArchery‬ ‪#‎DoinkOn‬


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jean-Philippe Boulch of France on his 1st Place Win!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #MightyMount #AbombDoinker #HeroDoinker #SightEZE #winning #archery #champion #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are Proud to Welcome Choi Yong-Hee of Korea to Team Doinker! #TeamDoinker #EstremioHiMod #MightyMount #AbombDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers #PlatinumQDC #DoinkerArchery
Welcome to the Team Choi!










We are proud to Welcome Song Yun-Soo of Korea to Team Doinker!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #MightyMount #AbombDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers #DoinkerArchery
Welcome to the Team Song!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Clean Sweep! Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones, Crystal Gauvin & Jamie Van Natta on their wins at the 2016 Buckeye Classic/USA Archery Team Qualifier!
#TeamDoinker #CleanSweep #Winning #BuckeyeClassic #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown on her 1st Place Win in Women's Recurve at the 2016 Buckeye Classic/USA Archery Team Qualifier!
#TeamDoinker #Winning #Archery #HeroUltraHiMod #AbombDoinker #FlexDoinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Matt Sullivan on his 2nd Place Win at the 2016 Buckeye Classic/USA Archery Team Qualifier!
#TeamDoinker #Winning #Archery #HeroUltraHiMod #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kevin Burri of Switzerland on becoming the Swiss Outdoor National Champion!
#TeamDoinker #Champion #PlatinumHiMod #PlatinumQDC #Winning #Archery #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on becoming the National Champion!
#TeamDoinker #Champion #Archery #Winning #HeroUltraHiMod #PlatinumQDC #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinkers #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo of Denmark on his awesome shooting at the 2016 Denmark Nationals.
#TeamDoinker #winning #archery #HeroUltraHiMod #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC #PeeWeeDoinkers #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta of the USA on her 1st Place Win at the 2016 Pro-Archery / Alternative Welsh Masters!
#TeamDoinker #winning #archery #PlatinumHiMod #ProArchery #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

#NeverForget


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a question. What are the differences between the Platinum, Estremo and the Hero? 
As far as I can tell, they get more expensive, the smaller the diameter is. 

Is there a significant difference in stiffness between the Platinum and Estremo? And with what amount of weights on a 33" or 30" stabilizer would it make sense to upgrade to the next stiffer one? I can't imagine it makes much of a difference, if you're only running 4oz out front?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Finq said:


> Hi,
> I have a question. What are the differences between the Platinum, Estremo and the Hero?
> As far as I can tell, they get more expensive, the smaller the diameter is.
> 
> Is there a significant difference in stiffness between the Platinum and Estremo? And with what amount of weights on a 33" or 30" stabilizer would it make sense to upgrade to the next stiffer one? I can't imagine it makes much of a difference, if you're only running 4oz out front?


The Platinum Hi-Mod (.775 O.D.) and Estremo Hi-Mod (.640 O.D.) use the very same grade of Carbon, the Estremo is just smaller on the O.D. which makes it not as stiff as the Platinum but with only 4oz you are wanting to use you will be totally fine. It just gets noticeable after 10oz of weights. 

The Hero uses our highest grade of carbon....the Ultra Hi-Mod. It is very stiff and super small at only .575 O.D. and is a little stiffer then the larger Estremo but not as stiff at the Platinum.


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Robin! Really interested in the Platinums or Estremo, I hope I can try them at my shop tomorrow.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Pedro De Ampuero on his Red Stag Harvest in Spain......a truly amazing Bull!
#DoinkerSilentHunting


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's John Walker of the UK on his 2x Gold Medal Win at the 2016 Rio Paralympics!!!
#TeamDoinker #winning #goldmedal #archery #EstremoHiMod #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Jared Winterbottom on his great looking Idaho Bull Elk Harvest!
#DoinkerPlatinumDishHunter #DoinkerDISH #BowHunting #Archery #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Roberto Hernandez on his 6x Gold Medal Win at the Centroamerican Open & Championships in El Salvador!
#TeamDoinker #winning #goldmedal #HeroUltraHiMod #archery #doinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Shawnn Vincent on his great looking Idaho Bull Elk Harvest!
#DoinkerPlatiumHunter #BowHunting #Archery #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker on his 2x New Para World Records at the British Target Championship in Lilleshall, England!
#worldrecord #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinkers #DoinkerSightEZE #HeroDoinker #AbombDoinker #archery #winning #doinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Rod Groom on being named the 2016 3DA Shooter Of The Year!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Rick Van Den Oever of the Netherlands on his 3rd in a row Dutch 3D National Title Win!
#winning #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #FlexDoinker #AbombDoinker #doinker #archery #HeroDoinker #DoinkOn


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We thought you all might like to know Doinker is having a Giveaway on our Facebook Page!!!

Carve & Win!!! Happy Halloween everyone from your friends at Doinkerville!!
To Enter and have a chance to Win one of the three Doinker Mighty Mounts we are giving away you must:
- "Like" the post
- "Share" the post on your page
- Post your Halloween Pumpkin Carving in the Comments
**All three items must be done to be entered to win.
**Free shipping if winners are chosen from the Continental USA
#halloween #HappyHalloween


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brian Rusher on his beautiful Indiana Whitetail Buck Harvest!
#Doinker #silenthunting #unityhunter #mightymount #archery #bowhunting #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Reo Wilde on his South Dakota Whitetail Harvest with his Doinker Platinum Hunters!
#bowhunting #DoinkerArchery #SilentHunting #PlatinumHunter


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Matt Sullivan on his Buffalo Harvest with his Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System!
#DoinkerArchery #bowhunting #DoinkerTactical #doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving from everyone at Doinkerville!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Wesley Gates of South Africa on being named the 2016 Michael Shiers City of Durban Champs Champion!
 #TeamDoinker #archery #EliteEstremo #Prostops #MatchpointArchery #Doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Matt Sullivan on his Idaho Elk Harvest with his Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System!
#DoinkerArchery #bowhunting #DoinkerTactical #doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to "The Nicest Guy in Archery", AKA Darrin Christenberry on his awesome Kansas Whitetail Buck Harvest!
#PlatinumHunter #bowhunting #DoinkerArchery #bigbuck


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark his 1st Place Win at the 1st Stage of the Indoor Archery World Cup, in Marrakesh, Morocco!
 #TeamDoinker #archery #HeroUltraHiMod #MightyMount #winning #doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nathan Brooks on his Kentucky Whitetail Buck harvest! 
#DoinkerArchery #bowhunting #FlexHunter #doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Bobby McGee on his BIG Pig harvest!
 #DoinkerArchery #bowhunting #PlatinumHunter #doinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We have had a truly amazing 25 years of adventures in this wonderful industry, providing archers with the tools they require to take them to the highest level possibly in their game. We want to thank all of our Employees, Dealers, Distributors, Shooters, Loyal Partners and Friends for helping make us what we are today. We look forward to another 25 years of providing you with innovative products. We hope you are as excited about this years product line as we are.
Sincerely,
Your Friends in Doinkerville!

#25YearsOfExcellence #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Celebrating 25 Years Of Excellence


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Not the best photo but all my bows have a doinker stabilizer


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Not the best photo but all my bows have a doinker stabilizer


So Awesome.....Thank you for your loyalty to our company! Doink On!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are back at ATA!!! If you're heading to the 2017 ATA Show in Indianapolis Indiana this next week, be sure to stop by and see our Show Specials and chat with Doinker's Erick Hall about all we have to offer for this yea. See you there!
#ATA2017


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Erick,

Any time. Already have my stabilizers picked out for the new Athens  Once they release the bows (Next Week) I will be ordering the New Large Unity Hunter Package.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on taking 1st Place at the 2017 Iowa Pro-Am this past weekend.......A great way to start the year off!
#winning #archery #Doinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Doink on!

I've never used anything but Doinker. This company understands vibration reduction and bow balancing better than any others!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Dusty Britches said:


> Doink on!
> 
> I've never used anything but Doinker. This company understands vibration reduction and bow balancing better than any others!


Thank you for your loyalty and your kind words......Doink On!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to welcome the Archery Legend, Jeff Hopkins to Team Doinker! Jeff has been a true ambassador to our sport for many years, with an amazing list of accomplishments. We are honored to have him a part of our Team.
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #ArcheryLegend


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jean Philippe Boulch of the France on his 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of the Denmark on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#DoinkerArchery #FattyCarbon #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Natalia Avdeeva of the Russian Federation on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Oh Jin Hyek of the Republic of Korea on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #MightyMount #FlexDoinker #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folkard of the UK on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Nimes Archery Tournament in France!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are truly pleased to see that the next generation in Doinker Technology is being loved by all who have tried them so far. Positive feed back has been coming in non stop. Recurve archers like both a combination of a 40 Durometer/60 Durometer inner core dampener and a 40/40 combo for more vibration dampening, while compound archers are preferring the standard configuration of 40/60 Inner Core Dampener Combo. If you are attending the Las Vegas Shoot next week, be sure to stop by the booth to get your hands on one of these. #eXoDoinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic Tournament!
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinker #PlatinumQDC #DoinkerSupreme










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mackenzie Brown of the USA on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic Tournament! #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #AbombDoinker #winning #archery #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Erika Jones of USA on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic Tournament!
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #DoinkerArchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas of Canada on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic Tournament!
#EstremoHiMod #DoinkerAbomb #TeamDoinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her New European Record, with a 4 point lead over her pervious record that she set last year and for tying the World Record in Women's Compound! #TeamDoinker #EuropeanRecord #FattyCarbon #MightyMount #SupremeDoinker #PlatinumQDC #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Age doe not matter.....if it's a Doinker Stabilizer, then bring it on by the booth and we will give it a Face Lift for FREE! 
#facelift


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Oh Jin Hyek on becoming the Champion of the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup Final in Las Vegas!#teamdoinker #champion #heroultrahimod #mightymount #herodoinker #flexdoinker #winning #doinkerarchery #doinkon










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on becoming the Champion of the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup Final in Las Vegas!#teamdoinker #champion #fattycarbon #mightymount #doinkersupreme #winning #doinkerarchery #doinkon










Congratulations to Andrea Marcos of Spain on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup Final in Las Vegas!#teamdoinker #eliteestremohimod #mightymount #doinkersupreme #winning #doinkon










We are very proud to welcome Linda Ochoa-Anderson to Team Doinker and to congratulate her on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup Final in Las Vegas! #teamdoinker #winning #estremohimod #exodoinker #doinkerarchery #doinkon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen on her 1st Place Win with a perfect 900 at the 2017 Las Vegas Shoot! #teamdoinker #lasvegasshoot #archery #fattycarbon #mightymount #winning #doinkerarchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Las Vegas Shoot! #teamdoinker #lasvegasshoot #archery #heroultrahimod #mightymount #exodoinkers #doinkerarchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Las Vegas Shoot! #teamdoinker #lasvegasshoot #archery #estremohimod #abombdoinker #doinkerarchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Oh Jin Hyek on his 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Las Vegas Shoot! #teamdoinker #lasvegasshoot #archery #heroultrahimod #mightymount #doinker


----------



## John from NY (Feb 29, 2004)

Love Doinker but wish the new eXo Hunter was offered in Lost XD...


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 ASA Pro/Am in Ft. Benning, GA! 
#teamdoinker #heroultrahimod #mightymount #platinumqdc #peeweedoinkers #winning #1stplace #doinkerarchery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Wayne Risner on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 ASA Pro/Am in Ft. Benning, GA!
#teamdoinker #doinkerarchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones on becoming the 2017 48th U.S. Indoor National Champion! 
#teamdoinker #platinumhimod #mightymount #exodoinker #champion #winning #archery #doinker #doinkon










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alex Wifler on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 48th U.S. Indoor National Championship!
 #teamdoinker #2ndplace #eliteheroultrahimod #mightymount #exodoinker #winning #doinkerarchery #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day from the crew at Doinkerville!
#potofgold #stpatricksday


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Indoor Nationals! 
#winning #archery #platinumhimod #mightymount #exodoinker #doinker #platinumqdc #peeweedoinker #teamdoinker










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Indoor Nationals! 
#winning #archery #heroultrahimod #mightymount #exodoinker #doinker #platinumqdc #peeweedoinker #teamdoinker










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Erika Jones on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Indoor Nationals!
 #winning #archery #platinumhimod #mightymount #exodoinker #doinker 










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Katie Roth from Canada on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Indoor Nationals!
 #doinker #archery #platinumhimod #doinkersupreme #mightymount #teamdoinker #doinkon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to welcome this awesome up and coming top archer, Mario Vavro of Croatia to Team Doinker! 
#teamdoinker #platinumhimod #exodoinker#platinumqdc #peeweedoinker #mightymount #doinkon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alan Convery of Ireland on being named the 2017 Ireland Open Field Champion!
#platinumhimod #mightymount #peeweedoinker #teamdoinker #archery #exodoinker #winning #champion










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Aimee Convery of Ireland on being named the 2017 Ireland Open Field Champion!
#estremohimod #doinkersupreme #winning #champion


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Reo Wilde on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Northwest Indoor Sectionals! 
#teamdoinker #heroultrahimod #mightymount #exodoinker #platinumqdc #peeweedoinker










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Shawnn Vincent on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 NFAA Northwest Indoor Sectionals! 
#teamdoinker #platinumhimod #mightymount #exodoinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Coming soon to an Out Of This World Dealer near you!
#spaceweights #doinker #meteor #leadingtheway


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are proud to welcome Linda Ochoa-Anderson to Team Doinker! Linda is not only a World Class Archer but also one of the kindest people you will ever meet, we look forward to having her as part of our team.
#teamdoinker #estremohimod #flexplates #exodoinker #peeweedoinkers #positiveenergy

Linda also produces and sells a product of her own ....Positive Energy Decals. This decal can be described as a flat pyramid. Like pyramids, it has the property of producing energy and is designed to balance the energy systems of the body, dissolve tension, normalize the nervous system and stimulate feelings of joy, peace and vitality, as well as promote the general welfare, keeping negative energies away. Each decal is $5 (Shipping included in USA).
To contact Linda about her system go to her Facebook Athletes Page: Linda Ochoa


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A VERY BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Team Doinker's Dahlia Crook on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Arizona Cup!
 #teamdoinker #winning #1stplace #mightymount #exodoinker #platinumhimod #doinker #doinkon









Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas of Canada on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Arizona Cup!
 #teamdoinker #winning #1stplace #estremohimod #abombdoinker #peeweedoinkers #doinkon










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz on not only taking 1st Place in Juniors Women's Compound but also 2nd Place in Senior Women's Compound at the 2017 Arizona Cup! Remember the name Alexis Ruiz as you are sure to see her on the podium more in the future.
#winning #teamdoinker #platinumhimod #exodoinker #doinker #doinkon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are very proud to welcome Mike Schloesser of the Netherlands to Team Doinker! Mike AKA "Mr.Perfect" has been a dominating force on the competitive international archery scene for some time now, with many amazing accomplishments under his belt. We feel Mike is a perfect fit for the Team and look forward to the future with him.
#teamdoinker #mrperfect #heroultrahimod #exodoinker #peeweedoinker #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser AKA "Mr. Prefect" on Winning the Three Star Shoot Off at the 2017 Dakota Classic! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #archery #doinker #HeroUltraHiMod #eXoDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Go Team Doinker!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Go Team Doinker!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Go Team Doinker!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 2x Medal Wins at the 2017 Outdoor world Cup in Shanghai China! This marks Sara's Fifth Consecutive World Cup Title Win! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #DoinkerArchery #gold #HeroUltraHiMod #archery











Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2x Medal Wins at the 2017 Outdoor World Cup in Shanghai China!
 #HeroUltraHiMod #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC #TeamDoinker #DoinkerArchery #Doinker #winning #gold










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her 3X Silver Medal Wins at the 2017 Outdoor World Cup in Shanghai China! #PlatinumHiMod 
#eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinkers #PlatinumQDC #winning #TeamDoinker #DoinkerArchery #DoinkOn


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

#memorialday


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Brian Luallen on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 London, KY ASA Shoot!
#TeamDoinker #winning #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nathan Brooks on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 London, KY ASA Shoot!
#TeamDoinker #winning #archery #EstremoHiMod #PlatinumQDC #MightyMount #eXoDoinker #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 USA Archery National Field Championships!
 #TeamDoinker #champion #winning #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of the Netherlands on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Salt Lake City World Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #doinker #archery #HeroUltraHiMod #worldcup #eXoDoinker










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Salt Lake City World Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #doinker #archery #HeroUltraHiMod #worldcup #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Andrea Marcos of Spain on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Salt Lake City World Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #doinker #archery #EliteEstremoHiMod #worldcup










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen of Denmark on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Salt Lake City World Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #doinker #archery #PlatinumHiMod #eXoDoinker #PeeWeeDoinker #MightyMount #worldcup










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Salt Lake City World Cup!
#TeamDoinker #winning #HeroUltraHiMod #archery #PeeWee #doinker #worldcup


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins of the USA on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Pro-Archery Series in Mullenborn Germany! 
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #winning #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to all the Winners of the 2017 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg and thank you to the Pro Archery Series for yet another amazing year as the title sponsor of this event! 
#DoinkerMasters #Luxembourg #ProArcherySeries #winning #archery

Men:
1st Place - Stephan Hansen
2nd Place - Jessie Broadwater
3rd Place - Mike Schloesser

Women:
1st Place - Ivana Buden
2nd Place - Jamie Van Natta
3rd Place - Mikey McGhee


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of the Netherlands on his 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg!









 #TeamDoinker #winning #DoinkerMasters #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta of the USA on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg!
#winning #TeamDoinker #doinker #archery #DoinkerMasters


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Doinker Masters in Luxembourg! 
#TeamDoinker #champion #winning #DoinkerMasters #doinker #archery #HeroUltraHiMod


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are Proud to announce that we have become the Official Title Sponsor of the Doinker SoCal Showdown! We are really excited to be working with Easton Archery Center of Excellence to put on this awesome event at the Chula Vista Elite Athlete Training Center (an Olympic Training Site), in the always sunny Southern California....just minutes away from all that the beautiful San Diego area has to offer.

In participation with the Easton Foundation, we are working to make this years tournament (which is a United States Archery Team Qualifying Event), the best one yet by enhancing the athlete experience during competition, in hopes that all the whom attend will be looking forward to next years event. 

The dates for this sure to be awesome, three day archery event are August 24th to the 26th. Even if you are not planning on shooting, come on by the event to see some of the World's Best Archers compete and say hello to the Doinker Crew at the Doinker Tent to see all we have to offer.

We truly hope to help make this event one to remember!
#DoinkerSoCalShowdown #EastonFoundation #doinker #archery #SupportingTheAthletes

For more information on the event: www.socalshowdown.org


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Linda Ochoa-Anderson on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 OPA Tournament in Farmington, PA!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #eXoDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's John Walker on 3X Medal Win at the 2017 European Cup in the Czech Republic!
 #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinkers #winning #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Adam Ravenscroft of the UK on his 1st Place Win at the 3DA UK National Series! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #HeroUltraHiMod #PlatinumQDC #MightyMount #doinker #archery #3DA


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Dave Cousins on becoming the 2017 NFAA Outdoor National Field Champion!
#champion #TeamDoinker #winning #PlatinumHiMod #MightyMount #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kris Schaff on his 3rd Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland!
 #TeamDoinker #MightyMount #EstremoHiMod #eXoDoinker #2017WorldGames #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Rodolfo Gonzalez on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #eXoDoinker #2017WorldGames #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Linda Ochoa-Anderson on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #eXoDoinker #DoinkerFlexPlates #PeeWeeDoinkers #2017WorldGames #PositiveEnergy #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Sonnichsen on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland! 
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PeeWeeDoinkers #2017WorldGames #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folkard on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #AbombDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers #2017WorldGames #doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland! 
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #eXoDoinker #PeeWeeDoinkers #2017WorldGames #doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hanson on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 World Games in Poland!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC #2017WorldGames #winning #doinker #archery


----------



## MN Slick (Feb 10, 2003)

I sent an email through your website but no reply. Does the FD1, B1-2, or B34-2 do anything to reduce vibration when used alone? I shoot better with a lightweight bow but would like something very lightweight that still absorbs some vibration. Thanks


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Song Yun-Soo of the Republic Of Korea on her 3x Medal Win, including being named Compound Women's Champion at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City! 
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win in Compound Men at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kim Jungho of the Republic Of Korea on his 1st Place Win in Compound Mixed Team at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khristopher Schaff of USA on his 1st Place Win in Compound Men Team at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's David Pasqualucci of Italy on his 1st Place Win in Recurve Men Team at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 1st Place Win in Compound Women Team at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Naomi Folklard of Great Britain on her 3rd Place Win in Recurve Mixed Team at the 2017 World Championships in Mexico City!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Pedro De Ampuero on his Awesome Yukon Bull Moose harvest!
 #Doinker #Archery #SilentHunting










Congratulations to Shawn Greathouse of Hamskea Archery Solutions on his amazing Ibex harvest!
 #Doinker #Archery #SilentHunting










Congratulations to Heather Rusher on her Whitetail Harvest!
#bowhunting #Doinker #Archery #SilentHunting










Congratulations to Mike Parkinson on his 1st Bull Elk harvested with a Bow!
 #Doinker #Silent #Hunting #parkNsonsArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark shoots a Perfect 600 Score at Arco 2017, a indoor FITA style shoot in Spain.
 #Perfect600 #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us at Doinkerville!
#Thanksgiving #DoinkerArchery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

!!! KNOCK OFF WARNING !!!
We are flattered that so many companies in the World have continued to copy our product designs. Here is another Knock Off Company that has copied our products....and do so that they even look like our products. It just shows us and the rest of the World how creative they truly feel we are, while on the other hand....what a joke of a company they are.
Any one buying a Stabilizer product from China-topoint.com, be warned that it more then likely is yet just another Cheap Knock Off of our popular products. 
#IfItDoesntSayDoinkerItsNotaDoinker #KnockOff


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are Proud to Welcome Sjef Van Den Berg of The Netherlands to Team Doinker. Sjef has proven to the World his awesome, recurve shooting ability. We feel Sjef is a perfect fit for Team Doinker and look forward to having him with us!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker Members Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 1st Place Win & to Dave Cousins of USA on his 3rd Place Win in Men's Compound at the 2017 Kings Of Archery Tournament! #TeamDoinker #KingsOfArchery #winning #Doinker #Archery #HeroUltraHiMod #WorldsNumber1Stabilizer










Congratulations to our newest Team Doinker Archer, Sjef Van Den Berg of The Netherlands on his 1st Place Win in Men's Recurve at the 2017 Kings Of Archery Tournament!
#TeamDoinker #KingsOfArchery #1stPlace #winning #Doinker #Archery #HeroUltraHiMod










Congratulations to Team Doinker Members Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 1st Place Win & to Andrea Marcos of Spain on her 2nd Place Win in Women's Compound at the 2017 Kings Of Archery Tournament! #TeamDoinker #KingsOfArchery #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker’s Mike Schloesser on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup/Stage 2 in Bangkok Thailand! 
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker’s Sarah Sonnichsen on her 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup/Stage 2 in Bangkok Thailand!
 #TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker’s Kristopher Schaff on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup/Stage 2 in Bangkok Thailand!
 #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker’s Tanja Jensen on her 3rd Place Win at the 2017 Indoor Archery World Cup/Stage 2 in Bangkok Thailand!
 #TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your harvests you awesome Archery Couple! 
#Doinker #SilentHunting #Doinker #Tactical


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Khristopher Schaff on his 1st Place Win & Reo Wilde on his 2nd Place Win at the 2017 Idaho Open!
 #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jared Winterbottom on his 1st Place Win in his division at the 2017 Idaho Open! 
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on his 1st Place Win at the 2017 Midwest Open!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 1st Place Win at the 2017 Midwest Open!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #EstremoHiMod #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doinker’s 12 Days of Christmas starts now! Go to thier Facebook Page to enter!
Day 1) a All New Target DoinkerWrap in your choice of color!
**To Enter you must “Like”, “Share” & “Comment” which color you want and which Doinker Proshop Series Stabilizer it is for. #MerryChristmas

View attachment 6330543


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 ISAA Pro-Am Archery Tournament in Iowa!
 #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #421Weights #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC #PeeWeeDoinkers #Doinker #Archery #isaaProAm #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Linda Ochoa-Anderson on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 ISAA Pro-Am Archery Tournament in Iowa!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHimod #421Weights #eXoDoinker #DoinkerFlexPlates #PeeWeeDoinkers #Doinker #Archery #isaaProAm #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 ISAA Pro-Am Archery Tournament in Iowa!
 #TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #421Weights #eXoDoinker #MightyMount #PlatinumQDC #PeeWeeDoinkers #Doinker #Archery #isaaProAm #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 3rd Place Win at the 2018 ISAA Pro-Am Archery Tournament in Iowa!
 #TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #421Weights #eXoDoinker #Doinker #Archery #isaaProAm #winning


----------



## exwolverine (Feb 7, 2015)

The wraps and Exos are super nice ...good job Eric


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker Member & owner of Gas Bowstrings Eric Griggs of the USA on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Las Vegas Shoot!!
#TeamDoinker #GasBowstrings #Doinker #Archery #LasVegasShoot










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz of the USA on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 Las Vegas Shoot!! This was the 18 year olds first Vegas shoot in the "Pro Division"......good things to come from this young lady for sure!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery #LasVegasShoot










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kristopher Schaff of the USA on his 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Las Vegas Shoot!!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery #LasVegasShoot










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Linda Ochoa-Anderson of Mexico on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Las Vegas Shoot!!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #Doinker #Archery #LasVegasShoot










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nora Valdez of Colombia on her 3rd Place Win at the 2018 Las Vegas Shoot!!
#TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #Doinker #Archery #LasVegasShoot


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We are Very Happy to Welcome Jahna Davis-Jurenka to Team Doinker! This Talented Business Owner, Mother, Archer and Doinker have had a long history together....we truly are happy to have her back in the Doinker Family! Go visit her website www.bow-chic.com for her full line of ladies archery apparel. 
#TeamDoinker #BowChic #Doinker #Archery #Family


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day.....Doinker Style!*
#StPatricksDay #doinker


----------



## Benkess (Mar 9, 2018)

Does anyone have any Doinker Platinums or Estremos for sale?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Archery Talk forum


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 NFAA First Dakota Classic!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen on his 2nd Place Win at the 2018 NFAA First Dakota Classic!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 NFAA First Dakota Classic!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz on her 3rd Place Win at the 2018 NFAA First Dakota Classic!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kris Schaff on becoming the 2018 NFAA First Dakota Classic $10,000 Pro Shoot Off Winner!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A CLEAN SWEEP!!! Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 1st Place Win, Jamie Van Natta of USA on her 2nd Place Win and Linda Ochoa-Anderson of Mexico on her 3rd Place Win at the 2018 Gator Cup in Women's Compound!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Matt Sullivan of USA on his 1st Place Win and Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 3rd Place Win at the 2018 Gator Cup in Men's Compound!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas of Canada on his 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Gator Cup in Men's Recurve!
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery #winning


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Matt Sullivan of the USA on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Doinker SoCal Showdown this past weekend at the Chula Vista,CA Elite Athlete Training Center. #DoinkerSoCalShowdown #doinker #archery #EastonFoundations #TeamDoinker #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Linda Ochoa-Anderson of Mexico on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 Doinker SoCal Showdown this past weekend at the Chula Vista,CA Elite Athlete Training Center. #DoinkerSoCalShowdown #doinker #archery #EastonFoundations #TeamDoinker #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Doinker SoCal Showdown this past weekend at the Chula Vista,CA Elite Athlete Training Center. #DoinkerSoCalShowdown #doinker #archery #EastonFoundations #TeamDoinker #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Doinker SoCal Showdown this past weekend at the Chula Vista,CA Elite Athlete Training Center. #DoinkerSoCalShowdown #doinker #archery #EastonFoundations #TeamDoinker #winning










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of The Netherlands on his 3rd Place Win at the 2018 Doinker SoCal Showdown this past weekend at the Chula Vista,CA Elite Athlete Training Center. #DoinkerSoCalShowdown #doinker #archery #EastonFoundations #TeamDoinker #winning


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's.....and owner of Gas Bowstrings, Eric Griggs on his Canadian Black Bear Harvest with his Doinker Unity Hunter Package! #Doinker #Silent #Hunting #BowHunting #GasBowstrings


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on his 1st Place and $30,000 Win at the 2018 OPA Tournament at Seven Springs Mountain Resort, PA!!
#TeamDoinker #OPA #winning #Doinker #Archery #DoinkOn










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of The Netherlands on his 2nd Place and $20,000 Win at the 2018 OPA Tournament at Seven Springs Mountain Resort, PA!!
#TeamDoinker #OPA #winning #Doinker #Archery #DoinkOn


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Katie Roth of Canada on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 OPA Tournament at Seven Springs Mountain Resort, PA!!
#TeamDoinker #OPA #winning #Doinker #Archery #DoinkOn


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 2x 1st Place Wins at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Linda Ochoa-Anderson of Mexico on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Abhishek Verma of India on his 2x Medal Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery

View attachment 6529309



Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sebastien Peineau of France on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Natalia Avdeeva of the Russian Federation on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Nora Valdez of Colombia on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup! 
#TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kris Schaff of the USA on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alejandra Usquiano of Colombia on her 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Jamie Van Natta of the USA on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sjef Van Den Berg of The Netherlands on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Salt Lake City World Archery Cup!
 #TeamDoinker #winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of The Netherlands on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup.
 #TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sebastien Peineau of France on his 3rd Place Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup.
 #TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Kris Schaff of the USA on his Two Medal Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup.
 #TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup.
 #TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 2nd Place Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup. 
#TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mario Vavro of Croatia on his 1st Place Win at the 2018 Berlin Hyundai Archery World Cup.
 #TeamDoinker #BerlinWorldCup #Winning #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulation to Brandon Reyes on a great Bull Elk Harvest while using his Doinker Flex Hunter Stabilizer System. 
#Doinker #SilentHunting #Bowhunting #Archery #Hunting #elk


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Eric Bennett and Matt Stutzman on their Gold Medal Wins!
 #TeamDoinker #Archery #wining


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Christopher Perkins of Canada on his Montana Pronghorn Harvest! 
#Doinker #SilentHunting #bowhunting


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations Cory Nash on your Indiana Whitetail Buck Harvest!
 #HitSquadOutdoors #HSO #Doinker #Bowhunting #Archery #SilentHunting #eXoHunter










Congratulations on your Amazing Indiana Whitetail Buck Harvest Brian!
 #SilentHunting #Doinker #Archery #UnityHunter #eXoDoinker #Bowhunting










Congratulations Tyler Terry on a great Texas Whitetail Buck Harvest!
 #Doinker #Bowhunting #Archery #SilentHunting #UnityHunter #eXoDoinker










Congratulations Greg Davis on your Indiana Whitetail Buck Harvest!
 #Doinker #Bowhunting #Archery #SilentHunting #eXoHunter










Congratulations on a great Indiana Whitetail Buck Harvest!
 #Doinker #Bowhunting #Archery #SilentHunting


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Vaughn Rader on his Whitetail Buck Harvest!
 #Doinker #archer #SilentHunting










Congratulations to Wolf Creek Productions & The American Archers Collin Mann on his Iowa Whitetail Buck Harvest with his New Doinker eXo Hunter Stabilizer!
 #WolfCreekProductions #TheAmericanArcher #eXoHunter #Doinker #archery #SilentHunting










Congratulations to Brandon Reyes on his awesome Iowa Whitetail Buck, harvested with his Doinker Flex Hunter!
 #FlexHunter #Doinker #SilentHunting #archery










Congratulations to the Winner of the Doinker Halloween Unity Hunter Package Giveaway; Kevin Hopping on his great Oklahoma Harvest with his new Doinker stabilizer system! #Bowhunting #Doinker #UnityHunter #SilentHunting #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your awesome harvest Matt Cardwell.
 #Doinker #Archery #SilentHunting


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Something "Out Of This World" is going on at Doinker Archery.......Prototypes for our All New Recurve Line of products, the Apollo Project. We do not have a official "Launch Date" yet, as we will be spending a lot of time developing the line to ensure it's nothing like the world has ever seen before! Expected to Launch Off of mid to late 2019. 👽🌕💫🛸🚀🛰👨*🚀🏹
#ApolloProject #Doinker #Archery #OutOfThisWorld #CNCmill


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Mike Schloesser of the Netherlands on taking 1st Place at the first indoor tournament of the season... the Macau Open/Indoor World Series held in China. 
#TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery #1stPlace
Photo By - Phil Knall










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz of the USA on taking 1st Place at the first indoor tournament of the season... the Macau Open/Indoor World Series held in China. #TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery #1stPlace
Photo By - Phil Knall


----------



## serravee (Nov 25, 2018)

What's a good set of Stabs for target compound archery? Prefer 30 front and 1 12 side stab


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

serravee said:


> What's a good set of Stabs for target compound archery? Prefer 30 front and 1 12 side stab


When it comes to Doinker Products, in our Standard Line I would go with our Elite Model or in our Pro-Shop Series I would go with our Estremo Hi-Mod or Platinum Hi-Mod. The Hi-Mod Carbon will hold steadier with 10oz and over on your long rod and the Platinum Hi-Mod Stabilizer will basically hold any amount of weights you want. Both the Estremo Hi-Mod and Platinum Hi-Mod come with a adjustable eXo Doinker and 7oz of our popular 421 Stainless Weight System. The Standard Model Elite comes with a fixed Doinker and only some aluminum weights. www.doinker.com

Now if you want something you can build on that is rigid without being a large OD then our Precision Balance Line of stabilizers might be the way you want to go and they except a wide range of weight systems and won't kill your wallet! www.PBstabilizers.com

Erick Hall
CEO Leven Industies
-Doinker Archery
-Precision Balance Stabilizers
-Karbon Krafters


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to go Pedro De Ampuero on his amazing Mongolia Ibex Harvest! Honestly, Pedro is not only an awesome bowhunter......but he is a true athlete and sportsman. He puts himself in these beautiful animals environments high in the stony mountains where most men cannot physically make it, putting his body and mind through the ultimate challenges. When Pedro harvests an animal, he truly earns our respect and title of "The Ultimate Sportsman"!

"Perseverance and effort brings results only if you try for enough time. Speechless after seeing everything come together in my second trip to Mongolia this year. Bowhunting ibex in Asia can bring the best version of yourself. Be sure to check my instastories (INSTRAGRAM @pedroampueroca ) to see all the stories from this trip how it happened. I can’t thank enough to everyone that chase me for long days around those mountains, thanks Shikar Safaris for your patience! Wish Cam Henderson was there to film the end of a beautiful story. In love with Mongolia and it’s people for ever!! Full video in the near future in KUIU"
#UnityHunterPackage #eXoDoinker #Doinker #archery #SilentHunting #bowhunting


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

All Archery Dealers / Pro-Shops, Help Us....Help You...Promote Your Business!

Do you have a Sale, Promotion or Special Event about to or happening at your store? Well contact us with the details and some photos, we will create an Advertisement for you and Promote it throughout all of our marketing platform at NO COST TO YOU!

To take advantage of this now and forever all you have to do is offer Doinker Products to your customers. This means you don't even have to be a Direct Dealer of ours, you just have to offer it to your customers, even if you buy a few items of ours from a distributor.

We know finding time or having the tools to market something is hard at times. We care about your customers just as much as you do...... so let us help you and drive feet through your doors today!

And if you are interested in becoming a Doinker Direct Dealer.......it's super easy with No Minimums at all! Just give us a call or message us here and we will get you set up right away! 
Leven Industries Inc
-Doinker Archery(www.doinker.com)
-Precision Balance Stabilizers(www.PBstabilizers.com)
-Karbon Krafters
Office: (661) 948-7900


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

1st Dealer/ Archery Pro-Shop to take advantage of this new advertising program ;-)

Doinker Dealer Promotion!!! This is a promotion from one of our Doinker Dealers in the southwest of France.
Spine Archery- 
>Buy a Doinker Front or Side Stabilizer, get a FREE WRAP!
*Promotion valid for the Platinum Hi-Mod, Estremo Hi-Mod and Hero Ultra Hi-Mod only, while supplies last, not valid with any other offer.
For more info on the store, it's location and all they have to offer go to:
www.SpineArchery.com
#SupportYourLocalStore #SpineArchery #Doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your 1st Place Linda......Doink On!
#PerformanceNoGimmicks #DoinkerArchery


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> Congratulations on your 1st Place Linda......Doink On!
> #PerformanceNoGimmicks #DoinkerArchery
> 
> View attachment 6680249


it seems like the second place finisher isnt having a good time.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sarah Lance on her 1st Place Win @ The 2018 Midwest Open!
#TeamDoinker #MidwestOpen #winning #Doinker #archery


----------



## andrewgiles_sio (Jan 21, 2016)

friedm1 said:


> it seems like the second place finisher isnt having a good time.


I thought the same thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Crispin Duenas of Canada on his 1st Place Win in Rome, Italy! 
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz of the USA on her 1st Place Win in Rome, Italy! 
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Martin Damsbo of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win in Rome, Italy!
#TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #winning #Doinker #archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Gabriela Bayardo of Mexico on her 2nd Place Win in Rome, Italy!
#TeamDoinker #EstremoHiMod #winning #Doinker #archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Victoria Balzhanova of Russia on becoming the 2019 Indoor Archery World Series Finals Champion in Las Vegas! 
#winning #Champion #PlatinumHiMod #TeamDoinker #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 2nd Place Win at the 2019 Indoor Archery World Series Finals in Las Vegas!
 #winning #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery #TeamDoinker










Congratulations to Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 3rd Place Win at the 2019 Indoor Archery World Series Finals in Las Vegas! 
#winning #PlatinumHiMod #Doinker #Archery #TeamDoinker


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a truly Out Of This World recurve stabilizer mount we have been working on....The All New Doinker Apollo Dampened Recurve Mount! It's a Single Axis Adjustable Mount, this means you can move the arms in and out 90 Degrees but is a Fixed Down Angle....in either 10 Degree Down or 0 Degree Straight models. It uses our Lug-Loc design that is found on our Popular Mighty Mounts to hold the arms firmly in place. It will come with 2 removable 5/16-24 Threaded Dinky Doinker's so the archer can get creative with their balance and even use the front fixed arms for V-Bars to create an X configuration. The mount shown in the photos is a 3D prototype only, the production one will have laser indexed adjustable arms for precision alignment. Available later this year.
#ApolloProject #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A Clean Sweep for the Team Doinker Ladies at The Vegas Shoot 2019! Sara Lopez of Colombia took 1st Place, So Chaewon of Korea took 2nd and Alexis Ruiz of the USA took 3rd. Truly amazing shooting by all three ladies! #CleanSweep 
#TeamDoinker #TheVegasShoot2019 #winning #Doinker #Archery










A very BIG Congratulations to Team Doinker's Sara Lopez of Colombia on her 1st Place Win at The Vegas Shoot 2019!
#winning #champion #TeamDoinker #TheVegasShoot2019 #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's So Chaewon of Korea on her 2nd Place Win at The Vegas Shoot 2019!
#winning #TeamDoinker #TheVegasShoot2019 #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Alexis Ruiz of the USA on her 3rd Place Win at The Vegas Shoot 2019!
#winning #TeamDoinker #TheVegasShoot2019 #HeroUltraHiMod #Doinker #Archery


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Team Doinker's Christopher Perkins of Canada on his 1st Place Win, and Stephan Hansen of Denmark on his 3rd Place Win in Men's Known-Pro Class at the 2019 ASA Hoyt Pro/Am in Foley, Alabama.
#winning #TeamDoinker #HeroUltraHiMod #ASAHoytProAm #Doinker #Archery










Congratulations to Team Doinker's Tanja Jensen of Denmark on her 1st Place Win, in Women's Known-45 Class at the 2019 ASA Hoyt Pro/Am in Foley, Alabama.
#winning #TeamDoinker #PlatinumHiMod #ASAHoytProAm #Doinker #Archery


----------

